# July 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in July. 

Good luck!


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

I am testing on 5/7. Is anyone else testing that day? xx


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Hello! I can finally join in now! 

Blossom I'm getting my bloods taken on the 4th July but posting it down to the clinic so will get my results back on the 5th. I _might_ take a test before then as just bought some cheapie tests from eBay . Did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer? Good Luck with everything 

This is my 6th ivf but first donor egg ivf. Had one hatching blast transferred yesterday & have 6 frozen blasts. The embryologist & consultant said that they were beautiful looking blasts but I'm not sure of the grading but 4 of them were hatching ones so I'm guessing they are good


----------



## Demmy (Jun 17, 2017)

Testing on 6/7.  Three embryos transferred, one not as good as the other two.  Third ICSI cycle. 🙏


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

1x blasto transferred on Wednesday , due to test on the 4th but I will POAS before 

Is anyone else testing earlier      


xx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

I am due to test on 1/7 but really want to test tonight   
I have a feeling it's BFN, I have ZERO symptoms


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Veinarde

some women have no symptoms at all...I currently have period like symptoms with a huge headache for past few hours(which is likely to be the progesterone) ...I had same symptoms last transfer where I stared bleeding and it  was a BFN..

stay positive...how many days are you after ET ? if you test too early it wont show... 

xxx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Bianca, thanks xx it just feels impossible to me to ever see two lines after more than 2.5 years negatives. So I'm preparing myself for another disappointment. 
Today is day 10 past egg collection and day 5 past transfer, is it way to early? My clinic said to test on Saturday which will be 10 days past transfer 

Is it your first IVF? Good luck xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Veinarde

I know hard to be positive...who would have thought years ago that two lines could make us so happy 

This is my 3rd cycle ..first one my eggs no transfer as old eggs ,moved to DE , last cycle failed , so I am hoping for this one to be the one...but as you...I struggle to stay positive...

today is 5 days after transfer for me too...I worry it may be too early ...I d like to find some "will somewhere " and wait until Friday at least 

We can do this     
xxx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear your previous treatments didn't work, Bianca. 
Wishing you better luck this time! Hope you will get your happy ending  

You are right, it might be too early now, just need to find a distraction  xxx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Aww thanks Veinarde💕

Try and focus on something else ...as not long until you could POAS 

I hope this is the time for u 💕💕💕💕


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all,

Dee L: on my EC they only collected two embryos, and only one was suitable. On the day of my ET, the embie had four cells only. So, the three days transfer was the best option for us.  Our hopes are not that great, but we are holding on the best believes that this is the healthy baby coming to our family. 
So sorry to hear you have been through this half a dozen of times now, it is not easy at all. But, since you have good blasts and hatching is sounds that are very good. So really hope this is your time! 

Demmy: Hope this is your time! 3 times lucky with 3 babies! 

Bianca74: I am not sure yet if I will test earlier, it will depend on how I am feeling about the whole thing. I haven't got any at home yet (apart from the one I gained from the clinic) but, I may get some cheap ones just in case I go crazy.   

Veinarde:  Similar as you,  I am two days without any physical symptoms. I am not even bloated in the last 24hrs as I increased my intake of fruits and vegetables (I am using progesterone daily). It actually, makes me think more as I am expecting signs of pregnancy.    

Best of luck to us all. xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

didn't know this thread existed, I've been hanging out on the June TWW. Delighted to find you!

I am testing on 1/7 too! so currently 5dp5dt. We transferred 1x5AB and one grade 1 compacting morula. This is my 6th transfer, (all others have been BFN), and my 7th IVF. It is also my last attempt with my own eggs so   for a miracle. Although i am so used to BFNs now, it seems really really hard to imagine it could be anything else. I had some persistent cramping 2dpt and 3dpt but it's gone now and back to no symptoms at all so I'm not taking that as a good sign.  

Veinarde - we are testing on the same day! If i can hold out until then. We will actually be staying with friends the night before so its not the best environment to test in, esp if I have to have a big cry afterwards.... Like you after sooo many failures it really does just seem like BFPs are something that happen to other people. I just can't actually imagine I would get that lucky. 

Dee L - 6 blasts is amazing!! I hope that gives you a sense of calm. 

Demmy - 3 embryos! you are brave and that's fantastic. Gives you a good chance I hope. Everything crossed for you! 

Blossom -   for you. I hope this is your time. 

Bianca - i really hope this is your time. With DE you stand a good chance! So unlucky that it didn't work last time. But I really hope this time is going to be different.


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Claudia H,

I am sorry to hear that you have been through so much. I hope this is your time to receive your miracle baby.   for you! I noticed you are 5dp5dt and is testing on the 1 July so, your OTD is on the door but, I am sure you don't feel that way?..


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Blossom,

Thank you and you too! 

I don't think I'll test early so I still have another 4 days to go - which yes, seems live forever...... I'm not a fan of POAS, I never have any HPTs in the house so will have to go and buy one. I'm freelance and not currently working this week so desperately trying to think of activities to prevent myself from constantly googling 'no symptoms...BFP' all day. Actually today is our wedding anniversary so i thought I might bake DH a chocolate cake... 

xx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Claudia H, really hoping you will be successful on this round of IVF!     sounds like you have some good quality embryos transfered! I don't know the grading of mine, my clinic just said 'good quality' whatever that means. 
I have also been cooking to keep myself busy in the evening, i am working  but as soon as i am home i become so restless! 

Blossom_04, It's good you are eating healthily! makes you feel so much better generally. Fingers crossed for you! Hope your embie will stick! xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ladies can I join you please,

My test day is the 8th of July and probably going t to  Drive myself insane before then so thought I would come on here to share my crazy thoughts! We are currently trying again naturally after previous fertility issues and four miscarriages. All of which is unexplained.

Im  terrible for doing multiple pregnancy test's so someone please keep me away from them I think last month I spent about £50 on them 😳

Does anyone use an app to track cycles? Log symptoms?
Hope you are all well


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Danielle  
I am already going crazy without logging anything ...my brain has become my overused fertility app
😂😂😂
We can just help each other here ..and wait it out ...nothing else 😊🙈

Claudia happy anniversary 💕💕enjoy the cake xx
I am not sure how I will take another failure ...very bad i am guessing 😂😂😂
Hope this is your time too my dear 😊


Blossom good idea not to buy any ..unfortunately I have two at home ..temptation is so strong but I can be stronger 😰😰 

How is everyone feeling ?


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Bianca! 

I'm already doubting success this month, feel like we didn't BD on the best days but we will see.  Neither my or my husband have been feeling well following our holiday abroad and have practically forced ourselves to BD this month which hasn't felt ideal at all 😞 The things you do eh!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Danielle
Try and stay positive ..I know is really really hard 😱

Hope everyone is coping well in this dreadful waiting game 😘


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi all,

Claudia H: Belated Happy Anniversary!! I hope the cake went well.  xx

Veinarde: Thank you, we hope so too. xx

danielle1370: Welcome! I don't do anything apart from having an online baby's diary that I started after ET.  Be gentle with yourself, this pathway of having a baby can be very cruel to us so, try to engage in something that you like a lot. Any hobbies?

Bianca74: I am very busy with my job and some family matters that I can switch off a little-ish sometimes. But, I am counting every day how many days left until otd.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bianca- It is because you almost don't want to get your hopes up either! 

Blossom- don't have any hobbies as such but I do work and like to have plans on a weekend which keep me busy. I just find it hard being surrounded by pregnant people and newborns. I've been to 4 baby showers in the past 5 months 😞 It's been tough. I saw you're using progesterone is that the pesseries if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

danielle1370: I can imagine how you feel. Although, I have never had an MC like you I assume things get much harder.   About your question, yes, that is right. To be exact, I am using the Utragestan Vaginal 200mg. It is not a nice thing to do but, I am happy as it is keeping things under control.


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Hello Ladies  

Blossom will keep my fingers crossed for you, don't get too hung up on the grading as I've seen people on here with perfect looking embryos & they don't make it but others who had less than perfect embryos get their bfps.  You just cannot tell which way it's going to go  

Claudia The 1st July will soon be here, how are you feeling?  Have any symptoms returned? This is my 6th transfer but first with DE so I understand what you mean after so many attempts it seems impossible to see those 2 lines but don't give up hope yet.  Oh & hope you had a lovely anniversary ❤

Danielle £50 for pregnancy tests   Wow!! I just bought internet cheapy ones that cost £2.75 for 10, mind you will crack open the CB digi one if I get 2 lines on the cheapy ones.  You sound like you have had a crappy time, fingers crossed this is your lucky month  

Bianca Your otd is the same as mine but my blasto was transferred on Sunday, I guess each clinic has their own timescale.  Is yours a poas test or a blood one? Hopefully this is your lucky cycle, I guess with DE you expect it to be a given that it will work. Did you cycle in the U.K. or abroad?  

Veinarde Almost test date for you? How are you feeling? You hear of people with zero symptoms & get their bfp and others who have every symptom going and it's a negative.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Afm tired, tired, tired.  Quite often have a 2hr nap in the afternoon, just as well I am off work as I don't think that would go down well with my employers   Have been having cramps & twinges, particularly after using my cyclogest.  Had lower back pain yesterday also.  Only 7 more days til I find out whether or not it's worked , can see me going crazy 

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Dee
I am so tired too ...I think is one of progesterone side effects but I also have period like symptoms 😞
I am currently with a Spanish clinic ..this is my second De transfer , first one I was in the UK bfn and
Nothing to freeze ..pretty crap result..I should have gone to Spain sooner 🙇‍♀️🙇‍♀️
My clinic wants blood on Monday but I want prepare myself
So I will test at home over this weekend xxx

Hope everyone is ok ...I am already in bed watching Watchdog ..my life can't  get any better that this 😂


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi ladies!

Hope you are doing well! The weekend is almost here!  

Dee, it's great you can take a nap! it's the best thing ever! I cannot wait for the weekend to sleep in, but i don't think it will happen as I will be nice and early testing on Saturday morning... Yesterday I had a cramp/ pulling pain that lasted for an hour or so, now back to normal with no more symptoms. 

Bianca, good luck this weekend  so exciting! xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Morning ladies! 

thank you for all the lovely well wishes for the cake and anniversary! Cake good - chocolate and beetroot - highly recommend!

Dee - great that you are able to sleep in the afternoon! I'm terrible at that, I'm a super early riser and can't sleep unless it's dark. If you are sleeping it also means you are relaxed which is v good sign!!

Veinarde - only 2 days to go!! how are you feeling, are you calm or nervous? Do you think you will sleep well on Friday night? It's hard to do that...

Bianca - testing at home sounds like a good thing to do, I think it's helpful to be prepared. I really hope this works for you. I think we often expect donor egg to just be a given and its very hard when it doesn't work. But I'm really praying this time it will be different for you!! 

Danielle - welcome! I use P Tracker app which is great for tracking cycles and symptoms. I don't really use it that much anymore as that is all a little irrelevant when you are doing IVF but when I was trying naturally it was really useful. There is also a social element to it as well where ladies chat, which i dip in and out of, although most of the ladies seem to be in America so it's not as good as this site. 

Blossom - how are you feeling? OTD still a little way off. hope you are managing to stay sane!! 

AFM - I'm 7dp5dt today. 2 more days until OTD. I had some pretty persistent cramping at 2dpt and 3dpt but then it went away. But yesterday at 6dpt it came back pretty strongly and still with me today. The most likely explanations are either AF coming or the progesterone side effects (I'm on pessaries and injections). - but that naughty little sneaky hope has reared it's head again.... Oh I hate symptom watching!!! I wish we could all just lead perfectly normal lives during the TWW and then just find out at the end. Not this constant state of noticing every little twinge or sniffle and living in fear every time you go to the loo in case AF shows up! I'm also not sleeping well due to nerves so feel exhausted. Think I need to do some serious relaxing this afternoon..... 

x


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Dee:  a good siesta does only you good. I heard beautiful things about prolonged life and heart health. I wish I could do the same.  

Claudia H: I am still sane      trying to focus on completing tasks has  been quite challenging these days. I am also missing going for yoga, swimming and the gym.  These exercises help me so much.   but, never mind, as long as   is well, I am happy. Take it easy and hope you get some relaxing time this afternoon as it is not easy or fair this whole process. You deserve the best! xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Evening everyone!

Bianca you must be the first on the board to test?! What day are you going to do it? Hopefully we will get up to our first bfp!

Claudia I use Ovia, I don't know why I bother really as in my mind I know when I'm ovulating and should be doing the deed 😂 Think I just like logging something each day, makes me feel more in control lol I haven't seen that one you mention.  I also symptom spot and find myself analysing every inch of my body for a sign one way or another. Pretty hard when pregnancy symptoms are similar to signs that af is on way. Think when you are on such difficult journeys as we all are everything becomes so tense and managed rather than natural. Very tough. I also find it hard to relax.

Blossom- I used similar pesseries with two of my pregnancies but they won't give me them this time round so feeling a little uncertain about that.  

dee thanks for the well wishes, we all have such different circumstances for being here but glad we can all come together like this to stop ourselves from going mad lol very envious of your afternoon nap I have to say!!! 😉


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Danielle I am testing this Saturday ...official blood test is monday 🙈
Let's hope we can start with a BFP😱😱

Today have no symptoms whatsoever ..I think my brain is making some symptoms up 
As when I wrote "no symptoms" I felt a twinge and a pull ahhaha the mind is so strong 

Hugs and good luck to everyone 💕💕💕💕💕


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning ladies,

Bianca74: Best of luck tomorrow! Fx  

AFM: It is 8dp3dt for me today, and I have ZERO symptoms for 5 days now. I think the progesterone is not working. Just as I suspected the stimms was not working n, I got poor ovarian stimulation as a result (just to justify, I am a positive person but, I often have to take vaccination twice because when they do a blood test I still not immune). I understand some people don't feel anything too but, I have been looking for a sign and there is none at the moment. I am thinking of test early but, I am not sure how soon. I may try 3 days early. Has anyone tried early before with 3dt? I feel different today, not cool, not Blossom.... while I am writing this something come to my mind. Could that be my AF? mmmm I get moody when AF is on the way. I hope I am wrong. Please don't came AF! DH has been so happy, he has been kissing my belly every day now.  I don't want to disappoint him, although I know there is nothing I can do about this. I am sorry for the morning ladies. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am struggling today ladies not sure I can hold on until tomorrow ......😰


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi! Hope it's ok to join!
I will be starting my 4th 2ww on either sat or Monday!  So OTD will be mid July!! 

Bianca: it's sooooo hard. I managed to make it to OTD with my first 2 attempts but not with my third, I regretted it. Stay strong!!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

Blossom - keep the faith hun, when are you testing? 

Bianca - don't do it! You will just cause yourself more stress testing early. It's only a few more hours.... so nearly there! 

It's also my OTD tomorrow. Trying to stay sane and just hanging in there... 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello mrsebb
Thanks I am miserably failing to stay strong ..I have been fine until Today 😭
Hey Claudia 
My blood is for Monday morning so I was planning to test imorrow morning which is early in any case🙈🙈
I am nine days after 5 days embryo transfer I think if it has worked it should at least should a faint line
How many days are u tomorrow ?
Xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Bianca - I'm also 9dp5dt tomorrow but that is my OTD. I think you should be able to see tomorrow. But my clinic always says, if it's negative, test again 2 days later. 

Fx for us! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

It's the worst. 
I've heard some that have tested 9dp5dt have had BFN but then a few days later had a BFP and also vice versa. The wait is crippling.
Best of luck to you, and you too Claudia 🍀


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks MrsEBB! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Loosing my mind today ahaha not sure if I am doing what is best but I just can't wait any longer 😱😱😱

Good luck tomorrow Claudia 💕💕💕💕💕💕💕💕
Thanks MrsEBb scary times xzz


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Welcome, MrsEBB! 4th time on 2ww OMG you and many of the ladies I have seen here are so strong! Where do you ladies get the strength?! I definitely applaud you. 

Chlaudia H: I am testing on 5 July. It feels so far away. I guess because I had 3dt that the clinic thinks 13 days is the ideal number. FX

Bianca74:  thinking of you. xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you, Blossom! 
It's insane what you will do for the chance of having a baby, right??  
Yeah 4th time. Tomorrow is when I will find out if I am having a 3dt or a 5dt. I've always have 5dt so keeping everything crossed!! 
Your testing on the 5th, not long now but it feels like next year!! Keep going!! X


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrs ebb welcome to the mad house!

Must be the day for it ladies as my mind has also been on overdrive. Symptom spotting and not seeing anything driving me mad. I'm really going to try and hold out this month as every month I do a test, see negative then convince myself it's too early and I still have a chance so it's all just pointless but doesn't stop the crazy temptation!!

Bianca not long to go sweetie 😊 You've done well holding out!

Blossom if it's any consolation I had no early symptoms with my successful pregnancy right until day before af was due and even then it was sore nipples so I just put it down to af. Don't be disheartened. Every day seems like a mountain to climb waiting. 

Claudi- good luck for tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for tomorrow's testers, let's have some good news!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ladies ladies I have tested this afternoon and got BFP 
I can't believe after 4 years of operations , failed treatments and millions of test and not even a wiff of a positive I saw the elusive two lines 

I know that it can all go wrong very quickly but even so i am happy now 
Hopefully Monday bloods are good  

Danielle I have done pretty rubbish ,  wouldn't u say  😂😂😂😂😂😂

So let's keep the momentum going , the first of many positives for all you ladies    
Xxxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness hurray Bianca that she amazing news!! And to get an afternoon positive is amazing too! A good solid positive!! Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy! Ps. I take back what I said about you doing well 😂 But who cares you got a bfp!!!!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh my days, Bianca!! HUGE congratulations... what amazing news!! Xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am pretty ridiculous😂😂😂 not even being  able to wait for less than 24 hours Oh well 

Claudia  I have everything crossed  for tomorrow  💕💕💕💕💕  

Thanks Danielle 💕...I decide to test once i read that those test can be taken in the afternoon as well Left work at 5 ...home 5.15 tested 5.16 😂😂
Thanks Mrs Ebb ...still in shock .💕


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Haha maniac tester! I'm the same once I make up my mind to do it, I've even done it in sainsburies toilets as I couldnt wait to get home 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am glad I am not alone in the madness 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Bianca!!! Congratulations!!!! I'm sooo happy for you this is fabulous! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you Claudia , I have woken up and still not sunk in 🙈

Good luck today I have everything crossed for u 💕💕💕


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations Bianca 🎉🎉🎉 What amazing news to wake up to.  Let's hope that this is the start of people getting their bfps.  What test did you use that's fine for afternoon urine? As I'm on steroids I'm drinking & peeing loads so not sure how strong my hcg would be if I was lucky enough to be pregnant.

Claudia Good luck for today, I hope you see those two lines this morning 🍀🍀🍀

Danielle my mind was also on overdrive yesterday as I'm sure it will be today, tomorrow and the next day   How many days past are you? Are you almost at the end of your wait?

Blossom you hear of plenty of people on here that had zero symptoms & get their bfps & those with every symptom under the sun & get a bfn.  Don't lose hope yet, 5th July isn't too far away. ❤

MrsEBB Welcome! Hope you get on ok today & they are able to put you to a 5dt.  It's scary not knowing how our embryos are doing.  I never heard anything from after the fert report until we went in 5 days later for transfer 😳

Hope I've not missed anyone.  Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Dee , let's hope so !! Praying for BFP' S for everyone 💕💕
I used first response the one that can be done up to 6 days early.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Bianca, congratulations! Amazing news!!!  

Claudia, fingers crossed for you xxx good luck!

AFM, tested today at 9pd5dt and it's BFP!! I cannot believe my eyes!! I've never had a positive in my life! Unbelievable! Happy but cautious.

Blossom, I had absolutely zero symptoms, still do. I feel totally normal. Like Dee said don't lose hope xxx

Dee, Danielle, MrsEBB, good luck for the remaining of 2WW! 

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

VeinRde. Omg I am so so so happy for u 💞💞💞💞💞
Fab news 💞💞💞


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Veinarde- congratulations- another lovely bfp!!! Hope we are on a roll!!!

Can't believe I've got a week to wait! I'll defo cave before then 😂 I'm thinking Friday....sounds better than a week 😂


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ahhaha Danielle yes Friday ..only few days away 😂
will u buy the test only on the day of testing to avoid temptation ?
😂


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

I already have the first response ones 'in stock' 😂 The question is can I resist lol


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Excitement short lived as I have had some  brow discharge 
So could go really bad as I feel really bad period cramping so don't 
I am testing again later today of course 😂

Still keep positive  and good luck to all xxxx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks guys!

Bianca, I hope it's nothing to worry about. Brown is usually old blood so probably coming from implantation time xx


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey ladies, have been looking foward to joining this group  
It's been a crazy week, I had 30 eggs retrieved on Monday   and have been told yesterday I have mild ohss, but we still went ahead with transfer and I currently have a beautiful 5AA blast on board   please stick embie! I also had 6 blasts to freeze, so feel really blessed! Now roll on 2ww, test date is on the 12/6


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Veinarde - I hope so ...while out I did another test in Starbucks and was positive 
So I think it should be ok but i know things can rapidity go downhill 😱😱😱

Humble learner amazing Loads of eggs and all those embies on the rocks 💕💕congratulations on being PUPO.

Hope everyone else is ok and still sane 😂😘💕😘😂


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Veinarde Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉 Fantastic news.  We seem to be on a roll already and it's only the 1st July, long may it continue  

Bianca As the others have said brown blood is old blood & probably just left over from implantation, not that it's not worrying to see.  

Humble Learner 30 eggs wow! Hope your ohss gets better soon & fingers crossed for a positive on the 12th July  

xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Dee L: thank you!! We are def a 5dt. All 8 embies (what we started with) are all top grade at the moment but let's see what happens on Monday!!! Not long until your OTD now, are you holding out until the day?

Veinarde: HUGE congratulations, another BFP... amazing!! 

bianca: I know it's hard but remain positive and think sticky thoughts. You have had your 1st BFP and that is absolutely amazing

humble learner: wow, sending positive sticky vibes, my OTD won't be long after yours as transfer is on Monday!!

💖💕


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Veinarde - congrats!!!! that's amazing! So happy for you!

Bianca - it must be terrifying but please just hang in there!

I haven't tested yet, but I also have Brown spotting so pretty sure it's a BFN as period due today. that's was our last attempt so all feels pretty final.

I'll be back to check in on you all but will take a little time out.

Big hugs and best of luck to you all xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Claudia: sorry to hear you're spotting, but it may not be the end. Try to wait until you have POAS for the definite answer. A friend of mine who is expecting had brown discharge and was expecting AF as she was cramping too, but she had a BFP.

Thinking of you 😘


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Claudia 
I have had brown discharge but still got a positive ..wait until
You test 
I have everything crossed for u 💕🙏🏻💕🙏🏻💕


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Please can I join you I m 7 days past a 3 day transfer, this is my 5th time (1 fresh success first time, 2 bfns and 1 early mc) It feels like my period is coming and I had a terrible night sweat last night which I normally get before my period. Feeling pretty negative. Wondered if anyone else is experiencing night sweats. The 2 ww is torturous! congrats to those getting bfps and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey Molly, welcome!
I'm new on the thread too, I will be starting my 2ww on Monday, my transfer day!
This is my 4th round of ivf, icsi. I found with all the medication I get night sweats as it's all the hormones were taking!  it's hard to not have any symptoms relating to a BFP. And symptoms that mimic our AF we just think the worst.  strong! When is your OTD. X


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Mrs EBB my official test day isn't until next Saturday 😱😱😁😁


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

I tested. BFN 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Claudia. It's absolutely heart wrenching. Sending love x


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

I am so so sorry Claudia ...xx


----------



## Veinarde (Feb 17, 2017)

Claudia, sending lots of hugs xxx sorry to hear it's negative


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah Claudia I'm so sorry 😞 Really sad for you.  Look after yourself. 

Molly welcome, same OTD as me but think I'm going to test early lol Friday for me I think!!

Bianca has the spotting calmed? As others have said probably just old blood; stay positive 😊


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Danielle 
Seems to have stopped ...tomorrow morning I will re test to be sure ...
Hope u are coping ok 😘😘😘


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hope today's test has been ok Bianca? I'm rooting for you!

I've woken with quite sore nipples/boobs, hoping that's s good sign but I know it can also be a sign of af. Hate how symptoms can be so similar! Seems to early for that though as af not due till Saturday and I'm pretty regular.

Would you ladies take medication in the tww? My havfwver is dreadful and ideally need some antihistamines!


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Danielle I was told no by my clinic, nhs advice here: http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/935.aspx?categoryid=54

Perhaps the balms that you put around your nose would be worth a shot? Xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Morning ladies
Danielle hope those are good symptoms ....as they feel I had were the same as  AF ones  
So finger crossed  
I haven't had any discharge since yesterday morning and was never on the pad soit looks like it was old blood 
Of course i tested again this morning ..on digital and it shows 1-2 weeks pregnant 
Tomorrow couldn't come sooner... as rubbing out of tests 😂😂😂😂
Hope everyone is doing ok 💕😘💕😘 keep strong and positive 💕


----------



## taytore (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am 41 and its my first ivf. 2 frozen embies and 1 live embryo transferred. And no left frozen  9days post 3dt now. 4 5 days i feel crampy. Now nothing! I am really anxious. And waiting is crazy.
I done test this morning BFN. I know its too early. I decided every morning POAS to 5th July my OTD

good luck for everyone


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bianca glad everything's settled down. And be reassured, those digital ones take more hcg than the usual line ones so that's also got to be a good sign that things are progressing nicely!

Madam g- thanks for the info. I don't have a clinic to rely on so thank you for giving me that advice from yours. It's more my eyes so not sure the nose balm will help but may go and seek some. 

Welcome Taytore! I'm trying to resist testing until at least Friday, it's so hard. I'm a serial tester so hoping to restrain myself this month! So hard!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Danielle
I feel relived after testing ..even after positive. Messy the worries don't stop 🙈
Tomorrow is Monday aleady ..test day  will be hear before you know it 🙏🏻😘💕 

Welcome Taytore 
I think it may be too early ....finger crossed for you 🙏🏻💕🙏🏻 

Xxx


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Good Morning  

Welcome Taytore, will keep my fingers crossed for you on the 5th.  

Bianca so glad that the spotting has stopped   My cousin didn't find out she was pregnant until she was around 9 weeks, I asked her how could she possibly not know & she said that because she was bleeding brown blood so just assumed that was her period.  He is now a 2.5yr old monster  

Ok so I'm not sure if I'm losing the plot but any ideas on how accurate these One Step internet cheapies are?  These ones are the 10miu ones.  I tested yesterday afternoon & really had to squint to see a line, then there was a very faint line around 8pm last night (this has practically disappeared overnight).  Woke up at 3am to pee tested bfn.  Tried a bit later at 7am another squinter.  Had bought a new batch of tests so just tested just now & what's in my profile pic came up within a couple of minutes. 🤔  As it's donor eggs I used I know it's not going to be residue from a trigger so I'm thinking that maybe it has worked?!  Does the line just start to show after 10miu or is it only when it's as dark as the control line? I had a chemical last year so not getting excited about it just yet but get my blood results on Wed so will see what they tell me.  Meantime I think I will buy some of the more expensive brands to confirm.  I did have a CB digi but nothing appeared & then realised it expired a year ago  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend? Xx

Awwww Claudia, I am so so sorry.   This whole process is such an emotional rollercoaster, it is so so hard when this happens.   Sending you & your DH 💕💕💕💕💕💕 xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dee- I don't know much about those particular tests but my understanding. With  pregnancy test is that it doesn't matter how dark the line is as long as there is one there, that means pregnant! So that test you have put as your profile picture looks a definite positive to me, in fact the line looks quite dark. I possibly wouldn't go for a digital one if you have tested early as apparently they require a lot of HCG to register. Better off going with a first response one in my view. Really hoping this is your time fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Dee 
I agree with Danielle I can see a line so Looks positive to me  
I used first response the 6 day early tested and did it in the afternoon so u could try one of those For reassurance 
When I tested Friday I stopped drinking and peeing at 3 pm and tested at 5.15 
Good luck


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Danielle   it is much darker than the previous tests I have used but after 13 years of seeing negatives it's quite hard to believe your eyes when you see 2 lines in front of you no matter how feint or dark they are  

I have heard good things about First Response so will be buying a few of those  . Also heard that the CB digi has a higher hcg threshold so will maybe avoid those for now 🤔 

Thanks Bianca   might continue with the cheapies today & use a first response tomorrow.  I have seen that for some people their fmu wouldn't be their strongest test & pm ones gave them a more solid positive so will double check tomorrow.

Thanks again for your advice xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Dee that is actually a good line for the one steps, they take ages to get to a really dark line. I've used these a lot over the last few years. If you want to see a better line, try a clearblue early detection. Congrats! xxxx


----------



## taytore (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone and fingers crossed for you.
I did test this morning and after 1 or 2 hours later when look at it. Very very very faint line. I never seen that before. I'll do it tomorrow morning again. I am so exciting. I did not tell my husband I was testing. He dont want to do it. I have two more test (not early response). Keep testing of course 🤗 tomorrow morning and after tomorrow. 
I hope everyone gets good news. I didn't know ivf journey is so hard. Lots of medicine, lots of side effects, ups and downs...


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Taytore

I think a line is a line even if faint   
Hope the test tomorrow confirms the positive news 🙏🏻🙏🏻

I know a thing or two about serial testing myself 😂😂😂
Xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

So I definitely have sore nippes...this is usually a good sign for me but don't dare get my hopes up 😞 Wishing this week away till test day! Anyone else feel their life's almost on hold whilst tcc , wishing days/weeks away is crap!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Danielle 
I literally didn't cope at all in the two weeks wait 
That is why I turned it into  9 days wait ahahhaha which felt like a lifetime !
Stay positive and glad that u have some " good symptoms "  

Xxxx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the 2ww madness the new ladies!

*Claudia H*: I cannot say how sad I got to read your news. I was really hoping that you get your miracle this time. I hope you receive the love and support you deserve. Lots of love to you.  

*Bianca and Veinerde:* Congratulations on bring us hope, and to help us to believe that it is possible! I  that you have a healthy pregnancy ahead of you.

I am not sure who said that " I am a serial tester"! It certainly made me laugh.  (great humour!)

*AFM:* I was so agitated on Friday worrying that my AF was on the way and that made me panic. I managed to calm down by testing it and I got a BFN. It helped me though, I know if nothing happens then at least I am getting prepared. I plan to test again tomorrow morning before my OTD and see if anything has changed (I bought 3 tests now, 2 digitals) I am feeling some mild cramps now but they come and goes. So, I am not sure if it is my AF as mine when comes never leaves until I start bleeding. Today I am feeling well and I am glad I tested as I was going crazy.


----------



## Beulah (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning Ladies,
I am pleased to join the group as I am in the 2WW following my transfer on the 26th June. My test date is early next week. So fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies testing in July.


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello ladies
Danielle maybe u tested too early , hope the symptoms are good symptoms  

Welcome Beulah💕💕

I am waiting for the bloods results but when I went for a pee Again I had brown And also red discharge Just to make those hours even more dreadful 🙈

My coordinator said to wait for bloods then I could Up my progesterone from this evening Already called the lab once ..will call again soon and again and again ahhaha


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Blossom my cramps also comes & goes but are becoming less and less frequent now.  Sometimes it is good to be prepared but fingers crossed it was just due to testing too early as your otd isn't until Wed so that's 5 days early that you tested  Hope tomorrow gives a better result xx

Beulah Good luck for next week, did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer?  

Bianca & Veinarde hope you are both doing well?  

Afm took another test this am using a Tesco one as they never had any First Responses.  I thought you needed to see a + in the box & I was waiting for ages for the line across to come up so just thought maybe my hcg wasn't strong enough yet as I got another bfp on the cheapie I used at the same time.  I only realised later that you just need the one line in the box which came up straight away   So it's a bfp for me, I'm quietly excited for now and until I get my blood results back on Wed I'm staying that way.

Good luck to anyone testing today  

Bianca what a worry for you. We think once we see those 2 lines that every thing will be fine but it's not, it's just the start of worrying about how the pregnancy is going.  Hope your bleeding stops soon & you don't have too long to wait for your results xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dee I am so happy for u , amazing news , now relax and look after yourself 💕💕💕💕

I know is a constant worry 😞I am
trying to stay calm ..lab  called to say they are testing now so shouldn't be long until they send to my clinic 
👀🙏🏻


----------



## Beulah (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Bianca, Congrats on your good news.........so happy for you.

Was wondering does anyone know where I can have a beta hcg blood test done in London and how much it costs as clinic requires the result from this test. Also what home pregnancy test kits you recommend

Hi Dee, Thanks. I had a 5 day transfer.


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Beulah
But I am a bit worried due to my spotting so not out of the woods yet as waiting For blood results I live just outside London so can't help but I have been using for all my bloods for ivf a local spire hospital and they can send results to the clinic on the same day But I am sure If u Google blood clinic near u something will come up , just make sure they give results on the same day Home testing I used First response 6 days early one Clear blue and clear blu digital I know too many ahhahah


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well ive gone and done it and caved in  FAR TOO EARLY and took a test that of course was BFN! Why do I do this to myself! My period isn't even due till Saturday so feel like I've literally weed on a £10 note 😂

Vowed not to do it again til at least Thursday but who knows 🙈

Blossom when is OTD? The waiting game is so tough. I'm struggling today too. 

Bianca- keep us posted on your bloods, praying everything is fine. 

Beulah- welcome!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Danielle I have to say I have had feeling you may test early 😂
Anywya is too early really ..try and hold on for at least another few days before peeing on a ten pounds again 😂😂😂
Everything crossed for u 💕😘💕 

I am in hell waiting for the results 😰🙈😂🙈😰


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Beulah: Welcome! 

Bianca74: It is just to add to the stress of having to go through all these... Hope your blood came back soon to ease your spirits.

Dee L: Thanks for the reassurance, I hope so too. Congratulations on your BFP! We are getting better and better in this thread in getting positives. It makes me happy!! xx

danielle1370: I tested and made me feel much better. I was anxious on Friday but in good spirits today. How did you feel after you tested? Your OTD is in 5/6 days? So, you don't need to worry about your bfn.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Blossom I feel terrible and not better 😞 I'm not in a very good place today and don't know what's sent me downhill. Just feel a bit overwhelmed and anxious. Wish I'd never tested but then I'm so inpatient! Do you feel it's given you some peace for a couple of days? I think it's just heightened me! I should know better. 

Bianca- I'm my own worst enemy. Felt dead calm and certain over the weekend but once there's a slight inclining I might get a positive result I start testing. Someone handcuff me, throw the tests in the bin and not let me leave the house till Friday 😂


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh Danielle 
I am sorry you are feeling low today ..it is so so so so bloody hard! hang in there you tested early this is why you got a negative results ..stay positive and try and refrain from testing until Friday.
I am sending you loads of hugs    

I have got the results and my beta is 220 , coordinator said it is a very good number 

Stay positive strong ..and keep the BFP's coming
xxx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Brillant beta Bianca 74!!! Well done!!   Now you can relax until your first scan. Are they putting you on any more meds? xx


----------



## taytore (Jun 29, 2017)

I feel very bad today. Really depressive. I tested this morning and no line. But it's not morning urine. Still stay hopeful but so hard. My OTD is Wednesday but  I'll do Tuesday evening after work. 

I feel anything. No symptoms. I am missing my cramps. That feels me something happening.  But now nothing


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey Blossom Relax is such a big word ahahah

Nope I have to keep taking what I am currently  on ..my coordinator said if I get heavier discharge then to add an extra pessary in the afternoon...but if light discharge just to keep same drugs...but have to say the discharge is really minimal today was only a bit when i wiped ..sorry ...hopefully old blood is all out!
xx

Hi Taytore I am sorry darling  ...only way to know for sure is the bloods...I know the wait is so hard...

Sending you hugs


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

taytore: hello and best of luck tomorrow. I also have my OTD on Wednesday. I got so annoyed last Friday that I was not experiencing anything.  On Saturday, surprise surprise developed mild cramps. However, they came and goes. I initially though it was my AF but now, I have no clue what is going on. I am sorry you are not feeling well today. Did you not get any line at all?  Is there any chance that your tester may not have worked? You suppose to get at least one line to indicate that is negative.

Bianca74: I know maybe relax-ish.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi ladies!!

I hope you're all remaining some what sane!! I officially start my 2ww. I have had a hatching blast transferred which we've never achieved before!! It was not a good morning though as when the hospital called with embie news, my blast was only a 5bc at best, then 4 hours later it's hatching so I have everything crossed!!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

MrsEBB Super Congratulations ... fabulous that the embie started hatching before transfer     

xxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks Bianca!! Great news on your beta result, that's amazing 💕


----------



## Finners110 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, I've just had ET and been prescribed prontogest. How long do you typically have to take these for? Is it just during the 2ww? Thanks


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks MrsEBB - not long for u now...although I know it feels like a lifetime ..it did for me that is why I gave in and POAS day 9 days after transfer 😂😂😂
Strong Will ...none detected ahahha 
Congrats again being PUPO 

Ps mine was also a hatching embry hoefully that makes u hopeful


----------



## taytore (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I hope tomorrow brings me and all of us good news


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahhh fantastic news Bianca! So happy for you! Hope you've managed a relaxing-ish night after all the waiting and worry today!

Taytore- must be something in the water as I've felt the same! It's always the week leading up to test that plummets me down! Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Best wishes 

Mrs ebb what's your OTD? I don't know much about ivf process but all sounds very promising!

I've managed a pretty chilled night and decided to write some of my feelings down which seems to have helped. I never do that so don't know what came across me but hoping to go to bed now with a clear mind.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Bianca: thank you!! I do feel more hopeful this time.. let's hope my hatching embie is just like your little fighter!! With my last cycle I turned into some sort of professional tester, I became obsessed and only after so you realise how ridiculous I was being. That being said... if I make it past 9dpt I'll be happy hahaha!! 

Danielle: my OTD is 16th... the oh so dreaded 2ww has commenced... eurgh!!

Taytore: sending lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow!


----------



## Scot75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies, l hope you don't mind me joining you? I'm looking for some advice please as l'm not as familiar with all the lingo and numbers. I had my transfer on 22nd June. It was 2 AA grade embryos. I had gone abroad for treatment and then went through the blood test today at my local clinic. 

They don't phone with the results anymore and just email you. The number is 934. My clinic  (abroad) said to consider myself 4 weeks pregnant. I had thought that this was a good number but l have been reading about other ladies tonight who have much higher counts at the same stage. Does anyone know if this a "good" count or if there is such a Thing? I also read that you shouldn't hold much store in the number because they change so much from person to person and even pregnancy to pregnancy. So l'm completely Confused! 

Thanks


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Scot, welcome to the page!!

HUGE congratulations on your positive pregnancy result!! I'm not familiar with beta results personally, but I would just focus on the fact that you are pregnant!! Think positive vibes and will your little one along. I've read all sorts of beta numbers so I really would just focus on what your clinic is telling you and keep reminding yourself you pregnant!!  

Hard, I know!!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Ladies 
Hope everyone is ok 😘

Danielle how are u feeling today ? Writing things down is really therapeutic I read   

Mrs EBb if I made to day 9 I am sure you can too😂😂😂 😂😂😂
Hope your little emby is getting all nice and comfy   

Scor Congratulations on your BFP!!!
I transferred one embryo on the 21st and my beta yesterday was 220 , my coordinator said it was a great number So yours is really high😘😘
I am not familiar with the numbers either only thing  I know is they need to double every couple of of day so I have another blood Thursday.
Like Mrs Ebb said just remind yourself that you are pregant


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

danielle1370 said:


> Blossom I feel terrible and not better &#128542; I'm not in a very good place today and don't know what's sent me downhill. Just feel a bit overwhelmed and anxious. Wish I'd never tested but then I'm so inpatient! Do you feel it's given you some peace for a couple of days? I think it's just heightened me! I should know better.


I am sorry, I did not see this post before Danielle1370 . Yes, I felt I was in control of myself again, weird but it was the way I felt. Don't feel bad about testing early because this journey gets harder and harder as time goes. More few days ahead and you and you will be able to test again. xx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

danielle1370: Writing down your feelings has been an activity that I have been doing for years, and I feel it works well for me. I am glad you managed to feel relaxed and had a go. 

Scot75: Hi, if that is your beta is a significant number. If you google HCG  scale, you will see that yours are at within the expected level for 2ww's pregnancy. Now if you have any doubts consult your clinic that they will be able to give you reassurance about the blood test result.  ! 

AFM: I took another test today, and it is a BFN again. Sad!  I will check again with CB tomorrow which is my OTD. Does anyone know how do I know when my period is due when I had my ET on 22 June? I am all messed up since I started all the sniff and triggering that I am confused. I read online that if you are not pregnant AF should show up after 14 days. If so, my AF is due 6 July?  How do you ladies know? xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I worked out the reason for such a low mood yesterday, the beginnings of a really bad migraine which I had all night and have woken up with this morning. Feel awful. I was also super tired yesterday and should've also recognised that as a warning sign that one was brewing. I have work today and haven't been able to get there this morning and annoyingly I'm not allowed to take Any of my migraine medication as its the end of my cycle and non-of them are allowed through pregnancy (potentially) 

Feeling a bit better today mood wise although I did do another test that was bfn this morning. Stil to early I know. I have no more in the house so won't go and buy any more now till Thursday night ready for Friday to avoid temptation.

Blossom- I'm no help with working out your dates I'm afraid as I don't understand it all. That is sad about your bfn, nothing worse than seeing one line 😞 Hopefully tomorrow might change things, you never know.

Bianca- a little brighter today emotionally thanks 😊 Such a tough journey. 

Scot- I'm with the others just go with the fact you're pregnant at the monent, I don't think the number matters all that much as a stand alone figure, are they taking any more? I believe it's the doubling numbers that show whether a pregnancy is developing but I think some clinics only do the one to actually confirm the pregnancy. Congratulations by the way 😊


----------



## El-why (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Finners, 

I'm also injecting prontogest (ouch!). I'm currently 6 weeks and (unfortunately) I'm expecting to take it until 12 weeks.  I know some clinics vary with their progesterone support but I think the general consensus is around then. 

Good luck with your 2ww & test day. 

Xx


----------



## Scot75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, thanks so much to everyone for replying to me - it's much appreciated.  My clinic don't want me to another test because they think that the numbers are already ahead of what they should be so there's no need to test again.  They've told me to book a scan for 24.07.17 which is exciting but really scary as the last time I had an early scan, I had miscarried.  You're all right as well - I need to focus on the fact that I am pregnant and keep thinking positive thoughts. 

Danielle1370 - I hope that you feel better soon. 

Thanks again everyone, xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hope everyone is doing well 💕

Blossom I am sorry about the result ....also me too can't help as I have done a frozen DE cycle ..
I am praying for u for a good results tomorrow   

Danielle sorry about your migrane but I am glad u feel a bit better emotionally 

Scot75 wow scan in few weeks how exciting 💕💕

Thursday couldn't come sooner for me ...never stop worrying 
  Xxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Blossom:

My super basic understanding.. correct or incorrect I'm not sure... is that because our natural cycles were controlled by the medication, our egg collection day is classed as ou day of ovulation, which would them mean approx 14days later is our OTD. My AF is technically due on the 11th but my OTD is 16th. 
In my three previous BFN cycles, all icsi, my AF arrived pretty much when I would have expected it to, give or take a few days due to the progesterone support.


----------



## Scot75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm looking for some advice again please. I went to the loo earlier tonight and had some pink discharge and then a little more but it seems to have stopped for now. Has anyone else experienced This?  I know it is less concerning to have brown as it is considered old blood but this was definitely pink. Trying Google and driving myself round the Bend!  Thanks in advance. 

Hope Everyone is doing as ok as they can be under the circumstances.


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Scot75

I think pink is also normal ...I had some a bit of pink in my few brown discharges ..
I would call your clinic to check anywya and see what thy suggest.
My coordinator said not to worry as it is normal but to keep an eye , should it get heavier I will need up the progesterone.
I know it can be scary but stay positive as this kind of bleeds are common


----------



## Scot75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Bianca74! I've never had this before in other pregnancies but hopefully that's a good sign as the others ended in miscarriage so l'll keep my fingers crossed. Hope things are good with you.


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning ladies,

MrsEBB: your post had so much sense, EC is the 14 days since I "ovulated". Thank you for your help! xx

AFM: I woke up at 04:00 am and did the test, again another BFN! Another test again before I rang the clinic and again the same (thank God, no more tests in the house).  The clinic advised me to stop the pessaries and re-test in a week if I do not get AF. I am so frustrated about this IVF round and disappointed.   Thank you all so much for your support and wish you all the very best on your baby journey!!!     

Blossom xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

blossom: sorry to hear about your BFN, my last cycle I found infuriating as it was just a negative experience from the get go.. nothing went right so I can completely understand your feelings.

Stay strong xx


----------



## Elcat (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi I was wondering whether I could join this chat? I am testing on 15th July. Feeling very disheartened already as my embryo didn't get to day 5 blast but they recommended transfer anyway. They said expect it to be a low chance of success. Has anyone else had experience of that? Thank you


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Blossom  so sorry to hear it wasn't a positive result for you. It never gets any easier 😞 Wishing you all the best in the future. 

Welcome Elcat- no experience of that from me I'm afraid but sure others might help.

Scot- no direct experience but from what I understand lots of women experience spotting even bleeding during pregnancy so I'm sure all is well. Think more bright red blood would be of worry.

I'm literally counting down the days till the weekend! Going to buy some new tests today lets just hope I can keep them under wraps haha! I'm really not holding out much hope now, the migraine yesterday and on and off sore boobs are usually signs of AF looming 😞


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

So I've done it AGAIN been and bought tests and done one!!! I literally can't help myself 😞 BFN.  I know I'm out this month.  It would usually show by now; in the past it has for me at this stage. Will try my best now to wait til Friday but not even going to pretend I might cave again before then! Think I get the award for most crazy serial tester! 😂


----------



## Scot75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Blossom - so sorry to hear your news.  Take good care of yourself.  Like MrsEBB, my last cycle was a really negative experience right from the start and it makes you so annoyed.  As if this journey isn't hard enough...

Danielle1370 - thanks.  It's been off and on today but my clinic don't seem "unduly concerned" about it whereas I'm climbing the walls! Can't concentrate on anything at work.  Try not to test though if you can - hopefully you'll get a BPF at the end of the week....I've always been too afraid to test and have always waited until my OTD.

Bianca74 - hope you're hanging in there.  Good luck for tomorrow! I've decided to go and get my numbers checked again as well because of this spotting.  I'm going on Friday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Blossom I'm so so sorry to hear your news   Take good care of yourself, this is such a hard journey to travel on xx

Danielle   Will keep my fingers crossed for Friday 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻

Bianca Hope everything is fine with you?  Good luck for your appt tomorrow xx

Scot75 & Elcat Welcome   Congratulations Scot on your bfp, hope the spotting has now stopped.  Your number seems high for 4 weeks so I wouldn't be put off by the number you have.  Mine came back today at 4 weeks exactly at 252 so you are way higher than me xx

Good luck to those testing today/tomorrow xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, great to finally be able to join you as I am now officially PUPO 😀

Had a FET today, 2 day 5 blasts transferred, 1 hatching so now it's just the waiting game. ET was uncomfortable to say the least as they couldn't find the right spot straight away and my bladder was so full, it wasn't the most pleasant 25mns of my life lol but got there in the end. Struck me as quite ironic really while I was lying there with my feet in stirrups, grimacing in pain and squeezing my husbands hand that fast forward 9 months and hoping and praying, that could be us in a labour situation lol.
OTD is 19/07 anyone else testing around then? 

Hope everyone else is well, such a difficult time just waiting! X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Lynz, Congrats on being PUPO. My OTD IS 16th. I have one 5day hatching blast on board, praying for a sticky one!!
I can sympathise with your transfer, my 1st two cycles were done at a different clinic to my last two and they couldn't get into my cervix so they clipped it open... she said it may sting a little, slight understatement haha!! I hope you recovered ok though xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hello
Hope it's ok if I join this lovely thread.
Have been reading for a few days hoping I would be able to join and today was ET day. 
Not quite as positive as I'd hoped. One grade B and one grade C popped in and none suitable to freeze. 
The paranoia has kicked in already. I went for a wee about an hour ago and there was some white stuff - a bit like egg white. It's not from the pesseries as looked very different. I'm worried I've pushed them out. Is there any way of knowing?
This 2WW is going to be an emotional nightmare!  
Lynz - my test date is 18th so the day before you. Good luck!
MrsEBB - ouch! The thought of it makes me wince! You are brave! Good luck to you too!
Best of luck to everyone X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Tootles! 

It's so hard when you don't get embies of what we perceive as high grade. The morning of my transfer I was called up and told it was a 5bc, so pretty middle of the road, nothing to write home about but not to worry as they have seen plenty of pregnancies from embies of that grade. I went in for my transfer 4 hours later and it had changed an incredible amount and began to hatch. Try not to loose faith, your little embie is in the best place.
I have never experienced pushing the pesaries out personally. As long as you insert them as high as possible I'm sure you'll be fine, if you're worried, just call your clinic. You could always try the rear entrance way too!
Oooooohhhh... symptom spotting... I  think we're all guilty, but when we've waited so long can you blame us? Easier said than done but try to ignore anything you feel or see, you will drive yourself insane as your body has so much going on right now that everything is different! Even each IVF cycle for me has been totally different symptom wise, proving there really isn't anything to go by than when you get to OTD/POAS stage. 

Xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi MrsEBB, ooh sounds painful. Mine wasn't terrible, it just took longer than last time and all the pressing on my very full bladder wasn't fun. Yeah, I'm ok. Just a bit uncomfortable this eve but nothing serious. Let's hope we both have sticky embies on board 😀

Welcome Tootles! Is this your first cycle? It's always worrying when they give you stats or gradings that aren't as perfect as you would like but if there's one thing I've learnt on this journey and on this forum is that embryos of all different qualities/grades make babies and you could have top notch graded embryos but that still doesn't guarantee they'll stick. I know it's disappointing for you not to have any to freeze but I didn't have any suitable for freezing from my first fresh cycle and was devastated but the clinic explained only 20% of women get embryos good enough to freeze so that made me feel better. Also after my 2nd fresh cycle I had to freeze all due to severe OHSS and ended up with 11 top grade day 5 blasts good enough to freeze so its swings and roundabouts. With regards to the white stuff you mentioned, i'm pretty sure it's impossible to wee them out cos your cervix closes after they've taken the speculum out. It could just be extra discharge cos of all the drugs? Or just the pessaries? If you're worried, call your clinic tomorrow? 
I know what you mean about being paranoid, i panic about everything! It's just such a hard time. I'm trying to be more relaxed this time tho and go with the flow - will let you know how I get on with that lol xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Thanks MrsEBB - that's so reassuring. Huge congrats of your embie. Sounds like a good little grower!  

Eeeek, the rear entrance! I didn't know it could go there too! I think I'll stick to the front door! My back door has always been exit only!

Thanks Lynz. Your stats sound amazing! Huge congrats! That's so reassuring about the 20% figure. Thanks so much. Yep, first cycle for me. Did the typical career thing and feel I've left it a bit late but hey ho. I'll defo give the clinic a call. Lucky to have a wonderful nurse there who is just so nice. 

If anyone had said to me two months ago that I'd be chatting away quite comfortably about front and back doors and egg white and spotting on a forum I'd have chuckled in disbelief!!  Yet here I am! So grateful this forum exists and its full of brilliant fabulous women! High five to us ladies!!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lynz: glad your not too uncomfortable! Praying for those stickie embies... we've totally got this, right? Haha

Xx

Tootles: I know mine can, my pessaries are cyclogest. I have to have two a night so I have to admit to allowing the 'exit only' rule slide for this super special occasion. I tend to find it easier to alternate, and actually the exit only route is not as messy!
Oh so true, it's amazing what you end up talking about isn't it! We are all in similar if not the same position and it's just amazing to be able to share experiences and thoughts with people who truely understand! No matter how wonderful our families and friends are, unless you have been on the long journey of IVF, you can't truely relate! 

Xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Haha. Actually with regards to the whole rear entrance/front entrance pessaries debate I was exactly like you, Tootles and said over my dead body would I put anything in the rear entrance but, the clinic told me to do them rectally before FET today (can't remember why) and it was so much easier!! Ok it's not pleasant putting it in but you don't get any of the mess whatsoever. Cos when you put them up the front, it's white discharge city lol (sorry tmi). They can also irritate up the front way and cause bleeding sometimes. 

That's interesting that your embryo improved so quickly, MrsEBB and absolutely fab! It's  all so fascinating when you think about it. Just goes to show that you never can tell! We had a similar situation actually, both of ours put back today were 5AA and a 4AA prior to freezing. Today when they were first thawed, the embryologist said one was 85% and one was 70% (apparently they work in percent mainly after freezing) I immediately panicked and thought that meant that the lower percent one wasn't good enough but the embryologist reassured me that they consider anything over 50% as viable so 70% was fine. He explained that when they freeze the embryos they deflate then when they thaw they reinflate (apparently that's the norm). One of our embies that was 85% had reinflated but the 70% one hadn't yet. By the time the embryos were looked at again on screen prior to transfer, the one that was initially less good had reinflated fully and was visibly starting to hatch so was much better than it had been that morning and was more developed than the 85% one. Not what you could have predicted! So don't give up hope, Tootles!

You'll learn so much on this journey, Tootles. And this forum is fab! Full of ladies with so much experience. Your first cycle is always hard cos you just don't know what to expect! That being said, I've found that no two cycles are the same. I know what you meant about talking about stuff on here you wouldn't normally talk about, it's so good to have somewhere to chat about these things tho! There's only so much I want to share with my husband and creamy pessary discharge is just too far 😂😂😂
Xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Morning
MrsEBB, that's sooo true. I have two very close females in my life who have been through IVF but even talking to them about the really nitty gritty stuff makes me squirm! That change in yours in just four hours is brilliant. You've made me think about the day before my ET when it was doom and gloom and none were at blast stage but on the very next day I had two, so maybe these two are going to carry on growing. 

Lynz, hee hee! Yep, as much as we like to share and involve the other halves there is a limit! I made mine come in the room with me for all scans and the transfer (head end, not business end though!!). His face was priceless! I think he has a new level of respect for us ladies now. 

The whole freezing route is completely fascinating. It's just so amazing how far research has come and what our bodies can achieve. I had no idea that they deflated and inflated again. 

Have you ladies gone back to work? I've taken time off but back on Monday. Not sure if that's the right thing to do though.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lynz: that is super impressive about your embies, I have never had any make it to freeze so I am clueless on that part, it really is incredible!! 
Congrats on such beautiful embies!! 
Xx

Tootles: I had 5 days off post EC to recover as I knew how uncomfortable I get and they day of transfer I took off due to me going in at 13:30, there was no point in my going in for the morning. I was back to work the next day. I don't think there's really a right or a wrong thing to do as it's how you feel in yourself. Personally, I like to just keep going and get on with my daily bits and just limit the heavy lifting as you would if you were expecting.
Xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, there is deffo a limit lol. My husband doesn't come in the room with me for scans cos there's not much to see and it's a really small room so we both decided early on it would be a bit awkward. He's always in the room for transfers tho, as I've said to him before, I think it's important for us to be in the same room when our baby is conceived 😂 He called me an 'old romantic' the first time I said that hahaha. As much as having your legs in stirrups and a Dr putting a catheter up your lady parts is undignified to say the least, I've really appreciated having my husband in the room (also at head end lol) and seeing our embryos on the screen together felt special. I mean how many people get to see their babies at that stage??

Thanks MrsEBB, this is my first FET so I'm learning as I go tbh. Let's just hope my pretty little embryos stick! 😀

With regards to time off work  it really does vary woman to woman and also depends on your job. I work in a very physically demanding job and work 12.5hour shifts on my feet so I always try to take as much time off as pos after ET to give the embies the best chance to implant and to go be myself time to look after myself and rest. This time I had FET yesterday and am off work till next Thurs night so basically having 8 days off. In reality though people get pregnant naturally all the time and continue to work so there is no hard and fast rule. If I worked in an office, I'd prob only have a day or 2 off but it's personal choice. Also depends on how easy it is for you to get time off and if your boss is supportive etc etc 
Hope that helps x


----------



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Please advise….I don’t want to have another chemical pregnancy!

Did a first response test yesterday 4dp 5dt and there was a faint line.

Did a first response test again this morning 5dp 5dt and there was a faint line but very slightly less…it may look same as yesterdays test if it slightly darkens during today.

Does this mean I’m out?

Both tests were done around same time with first morning urine.

Shouldn’t a first response test get slightly darker every 24 hours?


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello lovelies 
Hope you are all coping in the heat 😎
Big Welcome to the new ones that have just joined 
Today had my second blood and my beta has gone up nicely
To 1107 so I think after loads of poas and two bloods I can maybe say I am officially pregant 😱😱😱
Good luck to everyone ..try and stay calm as it can happen💕💕
Scot 75 good luck tomorrow and keep me posted 
Wish you all the best  💕💕


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi SunnyLemons,

I totally understand your worries, especially given what you have been through before.  I would be careful though about comparing strength of lines, there are factors that could affect that that aren't connected to whether the pregnancy is progressing. Bloods are the only definite way to indicate what is going on.  You are still very early on, so I think it is encouraging that you are getting positive early response tests.  I wish you lots of luck and hope that everything turns out ok.

Take care
S xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Huge congratulations Bianca74! That's wonderful news. Have you decided how long you'll wait before you start to tell friends and family?

How are you feeling MrsEBB? Hope you're having a good day at work. Do your colleagues know about your IVF? I've found it really difficult to tell anyone. I work in a male dominated environment and know from experience that it would be seen as a weakness.  A really good consequence of getting pregnant would be to leave that world behind!

Lynz, oh yes those stirrups were quite an eye opener! I'm not as bendy as I used to be and I struggled with the 'width'. There must have been a gymnast in there before me! Having your hubby there at that point is rather special.  I nearly broke my other halves fingers as I was trying not to blub when I saw the embies fly in. 

I hope you have a fabulous 8 days off. So nice to be able to focus on yourself.  

I commute two hours each way for work and battle with the tube at peak time. I think I'll just travel off peak and go in every other day.

Is there a prize for the weakest woman? I didn't last 24 hours after ET before doing a pregnancy test. I know, a complete waste of time and money - but seeing a faint pink line, even though I know it's the drugs, has put me in a far more positive frame of mind.  This is going to be a looooong two weeks!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Ignore the tests.  You are testing way to early and HCG levels double between 24 and 48 hours.  You will drive yourself crazy.  Wait until at least 9dpt, as that's the stage I was told was reliable with a blast.

X


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tootles thank you 😱😱😱💕💕 I am still not believing I actually am But I think I am a little ..I think when u are used to disappointment Good news it is so hard to digest 😂😂. You are not weak at all It is so flipping hard , I caved 9 days after trasfer
Finger crossed that line gets darker and darker🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻

Re telling friends some of my closest  have know for years that I have been doing treatments So they kind of know ..even though they all trying not to be too excited 😂 I suppose I will officially tell after 3 months 
Xxxx


----------



## Belle74 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

I had my transfer yesterday. I had a scratch done when I had an operation for something else down there but that was 2 months ago. It's my second go at this, my first FET failed and I never had a fresh transfer after the stimulation as I ended up in hospital for a few days due to OHSS. 

Unfortunately I work with quite a two faced person, and the last FET she put me under a lot of stress, and oddly today she did exactly the same, it's as though she does it on purpose   on top of that I find out on Friday/Monday if I'm up for redundancy, we were already too far down the cycle when I found out it was a possibility and so I couldn't abandon it on the chance of redundancy  
I'm trying not to think about her or the redundancy issue and trying to meditate and watch box sets to relax and praying this embryo sticks. 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone of you ladies. 

XxX


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I did exactly the same SunnyLemons - go and get a blood test done then you'll know for sure.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Bianca: yes yes yes, that is incredible!! Heat, what heat? Hahaha I have no heat up these ere Northern parts! Seriously though, huge congrats on your beta I'm over the moon for you xx

Tootles: I'm fine thank you, and how are you? I am already getting thinking of when to POAS... I need to remain strong and refrain lol!
I'm very luck with regards to work, I have had so much support from my management team and only those that need to know do. I have chosen to tell only close friends for my last two cycles. My first two, my parents knew and then let slip to my grandparents. So I felt under more pressure as I know how much the long to be grandparents and I saw how much it hurt them when the two cycles failed. I felt I didn't need to see that again as ere is enough pressure on us as is! If this turns out for the good, then of course I will be filling them in asap but for now it's super hush hush! Xx

Belle74  This must be really hard for you and completely unnecessary. A classic example of people who have fortunately found they don't need to embark on this horrendously difficult journey.
With or with out a job, the most important thing is that little embies inside. I am a firm believer in things happen for a reason. 
I was unexpectedly made redundant only 4months into a job I took last year,but now I have found a job which I absolutely adore and I love going to work. For me, I think it was the right thing, although it most certainly didn't feel like it at that time!

Congratulations on being PUPO, xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Fab news, Bianca! So, so pleased for you! Lovely to see that it can happen 😀

Hi Belle, I had a FET yesterday so we're at exactly the same stage! How're you feeling? That's awful about your work colleague! Does she know you're having fertility treatment? Perhaps you need to speak to your boss if she's causing you this much upset. Sorry to hear also that you have the threat of redundancy looming over you, not what you need at the moment at all. Box sets and meditation sound like a good way to unwind though 😀

When's your OTD MrsEBB? I'm not one for testing early tbh, I kind of like being in this cocoon of possibility and hope and I always think that once you test, you can't take it back. Daft,  I know! I'm the same as you and prefer to keep things quiet. In fact none of my family knew at all until I was really well on my second cycle and hospitalised with severe OHSS so I had to tell my family then. I thought my Mum would be angry that I'd kept it from her but she actually said she was so proud of me for going through all this.  In a way, it was the best thing because it forced me to come clean and I actually felt like a weight had been lifted off my chest. I'm still not 100% comfortable discussing it tho and also would feel pressured if everyone knew our OTD. My Mum knows I started taking the meds again a couple of weeks ago but I was deliberately vague about when the FET would be. One of my sisters who I'm closest to knows I had the FET yesterday but only cos she took us to the clinic. I had to tell my boss in work and I've got to be honest, she's been fab. She's been really supportive with time off etc and has kept it completely confidential ( I work in a big department where gossip spreads quickly). I have told two of my friends at work but that's it really. I've found I've lost friends over the years cos I feel like my whole life is fertility treatment and longing for a baby and it's hard to hide that and feign interest in other things sometimes. I've also lost friends who've had children, I find it too hard. Esp when they don't even know. I've drifted apart from a close friend recently cos she is now pregnant with her second child in 4 years and we've been trying for nearly 7 years. It's just so hard. Sometimes I feel like because very few people know about our struggles, I'm become this fake person to the outside world and it stops them getting to know me. 

Anyway, enough doom and gloom! Feeling a bit rough today, just so tired and washed out. The esteogen tablets and the double progesterone has a lot to answer for 😢


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lynz: My OTD is 16th so a week on Sunday. My first cycle my AF arrived when it was due so I didn't test early, my second cycle I tested a few days early as I was having AF type symptoms so I had a feeling it was all over so I tested early so I could get the BFN and move on, not cling on to false hope and wait for AF, my third cycle was our worst so far as I responded badly to drugs and our embies were really poor quality so I just knew from transfer day that it was a right off, again I tested early to get my BFN and move forward. This time, I feel more positive so I think I will be able to hold out longer, perhaps no the quite until OTD though!

I can complete understand how you feel about friends with children etc. My best friend has a 9yr old boy, a 12month old boy and is now expecting her third boy in August... I'm Godmother to them all. It's is exceptionally hard to accept but I am so involved in their lives that I think that actually helps. The little 1yr old says my name as I arrive and always wants cuddles from me and the 9yr old has special 1-2-1 time with me and sleepovers at mine on his own etc, I think she's allowed me to be that involved because deep down she's realised it helps me. It was still absolutely devestating when I found out she was expecting her third. I think when people do know your having IVF and they find out they're expecting, that they think you're jealous and not happy for them, for me it's not that, it's sheer heartbreak it wasn't my turn for a change!!

Tomorrow is a new day and we're one day closer to our OTD. Keep that PMI going... oh so easy to type that, but to do it.. xx


----------



## BooBoo82 (Oct 24, 2015)

Morning guys, I'm after a bit of advice!

Today is my OTD after a 5dt FET, I tested on my first morning urine...I used a FRER, which I got a really big fat negative, not even a squinter of a line, then a clear blue digital from the same urine and got ' pregnant 1-2 weeks '.... How confusing is that, if anything I thought the clear blue digital would have been more sensitive than the FRER, has anyone else has similar?

My clinic do not do bloods as standard but will ring them later and see where we go from here x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Morning!!

As today is your official OTD you won't have any trigger shot left in your system. My understanding is that from your OTD you can't get a false positive. So, my thinking would be that a it's a true BFP!! 
I would go out and get another test and do it again if it were me, then call my clinic.
My clinic give me clear blue tests as a standard so I think it is a clear indication of which they prefer!!

Congratulations!! X


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Bianca74: Huge congratulations!!! That is an excellent beta, all the very best and love in the coming months darling.   

Danielle: it is almost the weekend, my fx for you. Hope you haven't gone out of stock yet with the tests.   

AFM: I read your supportive messages and well wishes. I am very grateful and thankful!! I started bleeding today, only when wiping so, it is now 3 days since I stopped the pessaries. It looks like AF is now on the way. Will take a break from IVF for the 6-8 weeks before seeing my doctor again so, will come back to see how people are getting on always when I can.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, wow the threads moved on so quickly!!

Welcome newcomers!

My otd is tomorrow but I'm awaiting AF as feels like it's on its way. I have been a bit quiet on here the last day or so as feel like this cycles really going to get to me. I've actually just referred myself to a loss counselling service given my history as I think I need to talk to someone about it. It's just causing huge anxiety. 

Blossom- I am in fact out of stock and glad as I've spent £25 so far on tests (ridiculous!!!) going to see if AF comes Saturday and test Sunday if it doesn't happen to arrive. I'm not doing one before then and have none in so no temptation. Lol


----------



## Beulah (Jul 28, 2014)

@ Bianca. Thanks for the info.

@ Danielle it's nice to join you ladies on this thread fingers crossed for everyone.

Thanks Blossom, I am waiting to test and would wait till the OTD date given by the clinic.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Danielle: I still have everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mrsebb thank you! So hard to stay positive at times! 

Blossom- I forgot to say. I'm sort things haven't worked out for you this cycle. Wishing you every success in the future 😊 Hopefully your clinic can come up with a plan after your break.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Danielle: it is probably one of the hardest parts to all of this, remaining positive throughout I think is impossible and not only that but I think if you only think positively and you have a failed cycle, I think it hits you harder.. I know it does for me.
I'm trying my hardest to ignore the feelings I am having down there at the moment and to try not compare them to my last tthree failed cycles. Pah... who am I kidding, it's not going great haha xx


----------



## Scot75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

Bianca74 - great news on your numbers. Hope it's made you feel easier and that the spotting has stopped.

Blossom - sorry to hear your news. Hope you work out a plan with your clinic moving forward

Danielle - l'm with Mrs Ebb and still have everything crossed for you

I hope that everyone is doing as well as they can during the dreaded 2WW.

AFM - my numbers have increased as well. Now at 6210 which l know is great but the spotting has been getting worse. My clinic still aren't concerned about it and have said that it is very common and unless it becomes heavier, it's completely normal. I spoke to a midwife this morning at the Early Pregnancy Unit at my local hospital because there was some red blood (tiny amount) today and she said that she wasn't worried and booked me in for a scan at the end of the month which was really good of her. However, in all the spotting drama of this morning, l completely forgot to take a dose of progesterone pills. I NEVER do that and am now so upset! I've taken it now but l am so incredibly angry at myself. How could l have been so Stupid?  Praying that everything stays ok and that l haven't blown it because of my own  stupidity. Normally l have an alarm on my phone so this type of thing can't happen but it's not been working today. I can't even check with my clinic because it's abroad so l will need to wait until Monday. Does anyone know if it make a big Difference?  Been on Google since l realised that l had forgotten but it's all about the Pessaries which l haven't forgotten about. Thanks in advance to anyone who can offer some advice.

Hope Everyone has a lovely weekend, xx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you? 

I'm back on the IVF train again after having a 6mths break - back to back cycles had taken their toll mentally and financially so I called a time out for some me time. 
Egg retrieval went well and they managed to extract 10 eggs of which 8 have fertilised - that's good for me. maybe the break has has a positive effect as I am feeling less stressed and in a positive frame of mind than the last couple of rounds

Anyways I had 2 x  3-day embies popped back in today and so the wait commences. My OTD is the 24th which right now seems a life time away. 

Good luck to you all, I look forward to chatting to you and offering you my support over the rollercoaster journey that is the 2WW.

Jess xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Jess! Congrats on being pupo! It sounds like a good cycle you've had! We did a break too, we had our first two cycles hten reviewed things and decided to move clinics. Now we've signed up to a three deal ivf bundle, of which I've just had my second (so my fourth ivf attempt). My OTD is 16th and like you say, it feels like it's next year! 
I'm just currently trying to ignore any feelings I'm having down there and just go with it by keeping myself busy!

Hope you're feeling ok x


----------



## Belle74 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi MrsEBB, thank you  
You're so right, I was told today the redundancy is happening and has the rest of the day off to let it sink in, as I've been with the company 8 years  
I'm hoping it will be a blessing in disguise as I haven't enjoyed it for such a long time. 
When is your otd? Xxx

Hi Lynz30, that's brilliant, it's nice to have someone at the same time as me. Your otd is the day before mine I think, I'm on Monday 17th.
I'm feeling ok, no side effects other than the tiredness with the progesterone suppositories  , how about you? 
Is this your first cycle?
XxX


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hello
Cant sleep at all. I'm convinced this hasn't worked. All of the twinges and aches in my abdomin have gone. I didn't think I'd feel this down about it but I really really do. 
I keep trying to convince myself that there's a chance. I know it's only been 4 days since ET but at my age I know my body and I'm not pregnant.
Blubbling in the lounge in the dark is not cool!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone 

BFN for me today on OTD so I'm out this month. Knew it was coming but that never makes it any easier. Absolutely hate this journey 😞 Going to make myself a mojito tonight and enjoy it! 

Wishing you all luck in your cycles and to those with a BFP currently wishin you every deuces with your pregnancy!


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Danielle I am so sorry my darling , it is so so so hard ..look after yourself  now and enjoy that mojito    

Tootle it is so early still and some women have no symptoms at all, try and say positive for the embie 
Sending u hugs 😘💕😘

Hope everyone else is OK 💕💕


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Danielle   So sorry that it was a bfn, it really is a hard journey.  Enjoy your mojito (or 3) 🍹🍹🍹 xx

Tootles Don't give up hope yet just yet, it's only been 4 days since transfer.  My cramps went from lots to very very occasional at 5dp5dt.  When is your otd?

Welcome all the new comers  

Bianca Hope things have going well with you? Have you moved onto the preg boards yet? I'm too scared in case I tempt fate  

Good Luck to those testing this weekend 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀

xx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Dee

Not yet ...like you I don't want to tempt fate   maybe after the scan next week 🙄🙄
Xxxxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Belle: Maybe it is a blessing in disguise then, perhaps it's your chance to find something you will enjoy doing!! My OTD is the 16th, a week tomorrow!! Xx

Tootles: Oh have I been where you are what feels a hundred times. It is way to early to tell, you're not out of the running.  We're literally at the same stage and I have days where I have no twinges/ cramps and then sometimes they make a guest appearance again. There are so many women on here that have had BFP with or with out any symptoms st all. My best friend is currently expecting her third baby and she was having horrendous cramps so she thought her AF was comin, but she was wrong. With her other two, no cramps at all. Don't forget that the medication we take well and truely messes with our bodies.
Be strong...think sticky embie thoughts. I know I am for you xx

Danielle: so so sorry to hear about your BFN, I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Dee L (May 8, 2013)

Bianca Good Luck with your scan next week.  I'm not having my scan until 7w 3 days so 28th July, seems ages to wait.  . xx


----------



## Demmy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi

BFN on 6 July.  Started spotting on 5th so I knew before the test confirmed it. Devastated because 41 eggs collected, 28 matured, 10 fertilised and three good embryos transferred. Hubby thinks we should keep trying naturally.  I'm 40.5 he's 41.  Follow up appointment with Dr on 7th August.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Denny: Sorry to hear about your Bfn, its crushing. My hsband and I have been tic for 8 years and have never given up on trying natural Lou, out never know, miracles do happen! Good luck at your follow up appointment, I'm sure they will give you the very best advice as to where to go from here x


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Helloooo! I hope you don't mind me joining this supportive thread  
I am day 6 past a blastocyst transfer and day 8 of a 3 day transfer ( I had a split transfer) Im starting to find the 2ww very hard. My DH wanted me to test today even though my test day was due for the 15th. It was negative so now my head is spiralling and I'm feeling soo down. I have read of ladies testing positive around this time post transfer.   trying to stay positive is soo hard. sorry to vent. 
hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.xox


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi VIV,

We are pretty much the same cycle, my OTD is the 16th. I have heard of people getting BFP at this stage but I still think it's too early to be honest. there are also lots of ladies like yourself who have tested early and got a bfn but a few days later got a BFP. You're not out of the running!
I am just trying to ignore my mild cramps that are on and off... driving me mad hahaha xx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi ladies.... 
Just returned from Cyprus and our first go with DE (3 failed cycles with mine last year). As of yesterday, I have 2 embies on board, and am now back in the worst part of the cycle with the dreaded 2ww.

My official test date will be 20th, with second on 22nd. They were at great pains to explain why 2 were necessary, so I'll go with that. I'm popping pills and pessaries like they're going out of fashion!

May we all remain sane

E


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi eleb!

Congrats on being PUPO!! Another week for me yet... I think this is the hardest part personally. The wait is agonising and the inevitable 'symptom' spotting! 
Hope you're feeling well x


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you Mrs EBB for the reassurance, trying to stay busy and occupied.   I know the symptom spotting is crazy and I don't know if i am imaging them sometimes! definitely trying to ignore. Today is the first day i have to administer the progesterone injection solo as DH is away. dreading that!   xoxx


----------



## LG81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi, hope its OK to join. I had two embryos transferred on Saturday, so now in the dreaded 2ww. Took luck to everyone xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Viv: It's agonising isn't it!! I'm sure I just imagine things happening hahaha!! Hope you're feeling ok! Xx

LG81: congratulations on being PUPO! Hope you're feeling well x


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

my head is sooo spinning! thank goodness for boards like this where you can talk with women going through the same thing as you!  

Im curious if anyone else has had this... So last Friday I had a call from the clinic saying that my very high progesterone level from my blood test on Wed and fallen from 200- 50 and i would have to go on the injections. They seem puzzled as it seemed quite high to start.... has anyone had a similar experience of a dramatic drop? xox


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey ladies - 

hope its ok to jump in.

Had 1 grade 5 day 5 blastocyst transferred today.

They grade our embies 1-5 5 being the best out of the 7 we had fertilize - we had 3 5 rated, so one for day 5 transfer and 2 for the freezer. So im chuffed with that. It was such an amazing but wonderful day for us. Firstly we watched a time lapse video which showed us in 1.30secs how our embino has gone from being fertilsation to blastocyst. They also showed us what had happened with some of the ones that hadn't developed properly and it was so interesting. Then we saw our little embino transferred in it was so magical. So now im officially PUPO! Bloods scheduled for 22/07, so 12 days to go!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Viv- I haven't. Experienced anything like that as I am on pessaroes to support my progesterone. Have you tried other boards such as the cycle buddies board etc? Some one on there may have some insight! Try not to worry, they've picked up on it so you're getting the right support!! X

Jenstuttz: welcome!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Sounds like you had a wonderful cycle, brill news!! Hope you're feeling well on the beginning of your 2ww x


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good evening ladies,

How is everyone getting on? I heard from my clinic today say that only 2 eggs out of 8 left to develop into blastocyst made it. Makes me wonder whether the two 3D embryos transferred on Friday stand a chance. Trying to focus on the PUPO mantra but to be honest feeling a little dejected today - not to mention shattered!

Jenstuttz - Sounds like you have had a great cycle. Fingers crossed for you 

LG81 - Welcome and congratulations on being PUPO, when is your OTD I think we will be testing around the same time. I had 2 x 3D embryos transferred on Friday afternoon.

Looking forward to all those BFP

Jess xxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Jess,it's so disheartening isn't it. My current cycle I had 11 eggs collected, 10 mature of which 8 fertilised. By day 3 all 8 were top grade but by day 5 we only had one half decent blast to transfer and two early blasts they were watching until day 6. Those two didn't make it to freeze. My last I had put back was a 4bc grade at 9am yet when I went in for transfer at 14:00 that same day, it had gone on to be a hatching blastocyst. It really is hard to tell what they will achieve but have hope!! They are well and truely in the best place xx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

evening ladies

Exciting news for those of you taking possession of blastocycts...must make it all seem a little more possible. I've always been a day 3 girl - when they were OE, I think they just wanted to pop them back as soon as possible as they were shrivelled little raisin type eggs (no evidence for that, its just how I imagine them in my head!), and with the DE cycle, we flew home on day 4, so no choice in the matter.

I'm currently having the joy of pessaries 3x a day, and having a pre-breakfast treat of 4 progynova tablets, aspirin and folic acid. There are so many drugs in my system that I wonder whether the stick will be able to detect the one its looking for next week!

i am suffering from a blimmin cold and feel awful. Determined to make it through without taking anything - just in case. I'm booked for a hair cut and colour on Wednesday. I know there are mixed views on this, but I'm going to go ahead with it. The chemicals aren't as hard as they used to be and my hairdresser is pregnant and colours hair all day every day, so I reckon I'm good. Plus it looks awful at the minute, so I think a bit of a treat will do me good. I'm being good and not doing as much horse riding as normal (which the horse is loving), and certainly not jumping too high when I do. It would cause me way too much stress to not do it at all, and I think that would be worse for implantation than a bit of jiggling! Am also cutting out all other forms of exercise, other than dog walking to keep everything as calm in there as possible. 

Anyone got some novelty cold cure recipes lurking around? If you could also cure my lightheadedness that would be fantastic!!


E


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh Eleb, I have been crazy poorly this cycle, too. I have had chronic tonsillitis with blocked inner ear tubes... ouch doesn't sum it up. Like you, I turned down the offer of antibiotics etc and the doctor said not to take ibruprofen and just to stick with paracetamol but I could take co codamols as they are fine during pregnancy, in modation of course. The most I took was bog standard paracetamols on odd occasions as I couldn't bring myself just in Case! I'm sorry, other than honey and lemon I don't know of any thing. In fact, I don't think expectant mums can have honey... hahaha.
I'm on two pessaries a day and thankfully nothing else as I have been on the highest dose ages for stimming so I have had enough lol. Bless you, I bet you feel like a walking chemists right now.. good job bubbas are worth it, right?! X


----------



## LG81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Jess575, my test date is the 19th, when are you testing?  Sooo scared. Want the day to hurry up and get here but also so worried. We had 2 5AA blastocyst transferred Saturday lunch time. Second guessing everything at the mo. Have you taken time to relax or carrying on like normal?? 
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Morning all,

celeb/MrsEBB - Are you feeling any better this morning? So frustrating that you can't really take anything but I would be the same as you I just wouldn't want to risk anything by taking antibiotics. Hope your feeling better.

LGb1-My test date is the 21st which fits as I had 3day Embies transferred. Days seem to be dragging (10 days to go - single figures tomorrow) - no symptoms yet but I guess its too early. I relaxed for the first couple of days but i'm carrying on like normal now. I can only sit still for so long! 

Still sticking to the mantra PUPO which is helping!

J


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been quiet for a wee while. I drove myself nuts in the first 3 days after ET.  I actually did 4 pregnancy tests - I am officially very weak and a bit stupid!! The first one was less than 24 hours after ET which of course showed a faint positive, due to the drugs. But that then faded by the 4th test and I was 100% convinced it hadn't worked.  This strangely helped because, after a sleepless night of tears, I'd just resigned myself that it's not to be. 

I've since realised that I do still have a chance, because that fourth test just showed the HCG levels in my body from the drugs had faded and it's not until day 6 or 7 post transfer at the very earliest that anything starts to happen with regards to HCG coming from the embie, and even at this time it's so little that it's highly unlikely to show on a pregnancy test. So I feel like I'm back in the world of hope!

Thanks so much for the supportive note MrsEBB and DeeL. I hope you are both well and keeping sane!

Hi to all of the other ladies who have joined. 

My OTD is te 18th so a week to go. This is by far the hardest part of IVF. It makes those injections and constant scans seem like a walk in the park!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, 
Hope it's ok to join?
I've been reading along but keeping quiet. Trying to not get too obsessed this time around. This is my third transfer. We have male factor infertility. I had ICSI in 2014 which resulted in my miracle 2 year old boy, a FET in Feb this year that ended in miscarriage. Fresh cycle recently, this cycle has not gone well, sperm quality has dropped a lot, I was over stimulated and we got 22 eggs but only 13 mature and only 6 fertilise. Just like tootles (hi!) we had a grade b & c transferred. 
I stupidly did a test at 4dp5dt to see if the trigger was gone and it was a faint positive, but then realised trigger may or may not be present. Became google obsessed! I had a bfp @ 5dp5dt last time you see.

On the weekend I started getting the odd sign ohss may be returning So I waited & tested when I knew trigger should be Def gone @ day7, and then today both faint but not getting darker so i convinced myself this hasn't worked. Then just to mess my head up ohss has increased massively today! It's why I tested! As dr told me if I get a bfp I'll likely get them back!

Hope you're all managing to stay sane as you can see I'm not!  to top it off I'm in agony, look 6 months pregnant can barely move & im on holiday in Mallorca 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

TramMonkey it's so lovely to hear from you! Hope you are managing to enjoy your holiday with all of this going on. If it's any use, my sister in law had a grade B/C and developed OHSS post transfer.  This meant that is was a BFP. She had an early blood test at 8 days post ET which confirmed it. Hope so much that it's a BFP for you too! Lots of love x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Tootles! Lovely to hear from you too  did she? Wow. Was it bad or mild? Mines not bad in the sense I need to be hospitalised but feels pretty flipping bad! Oh I truly hope we both get our bfps!!! We won't be *****ing about Nurture then &#129315;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello all and baby dust to all!! XOX
Team monkey i totally know the feeling! Me and DH have both convinced ourselves it hasnt worked this time just to prepare ourselves. Trying to stay positive but soo hard. The support on here has been so amazing though. Like Tootles says I hope you are managing to try and enjoy your hols and you are ok xox

I have a question.. has anyone  been prescribed Prednisolone the steroid or had past experience on it? xoxx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

She had it severely and was hospitalised. She was told it meant she was pregnant. Hope you are ok with it abroad and away from home comforts. 

Hi Viv123 - I haven't been prescribed anything like that but this is our first attempt.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi viv123! It's really hard feeling positive! This cycle went badly for us so it's hard to be positive at all! Thank you! Feeling pretty bad but hoping it was all worthwhile! When's your otd? Can't help with the prednisolone x

Tootles oh no, must have been awful for her! I'm def worse tonight. My stomach is so large & breathing is harder. Called Nurture  a little while ago & spoke with dr fenning, he's put my mind at ease a little. But concerns me having not  seen me, & im telling him my stomach has enlarged by around 15 inches with shortness of breath he's not concerned all because I only had 22 eggs not a higher number. How are you holding up anyway? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi ladies hope you're all ok. Sorry for not doing personals but my head is all over. 
Just been to the look and looks like AF is arriving as I'm due tomorrow any way. No idea how to tell my hubby as we just found out our best friend has only a few days to live.... absolutely devastated. 

Any way, I'm going to love and leave you all to give my head a damn good shake. Wishing you all the baby dust in the world!! X


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Oh MrsEBB I'm so very sorry to read your post. That's just so sad. Goodness, life can chuck some impossible things at us. You're in my thoughts and I really do hope that you get through this. Sending a huge hug X


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Thats awful MrsEBB. So sorry to hear that. When is your test date? Is there a chance that it is just spotting?


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

MrsEbb - Oh no  what a horrible time for you both. Be kind to yourself and take some time to heal.

Viv - Ive never been prescribed that but this is also my 1st proper IVF cycle.

Tootles - It is so hard - I'm surprising myself by being so calm currently - i have no desire to test as i think i want to stay in the PUPO bubble for as long as i can. Try to hold out a little longer if you can.

Teammonkey - That sounds pretty scary - make sure you take it easy - when do you fly home?

Just a quick one as im running late for work lol

AFM - 3dp 5dt - nothing to report no symptoms  showing but im not taking that as a good/bad thing. Just focussing on keeping busy, our 2ww is slightly less at 12 days as we will have a blood test on the 22nd so only 10 days to go now


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

BFN for me today, started my period too. Was a bit shocked as I felt i had all the right symptoms. Do think I perhaps should have listened to my consultant as she advised against a fresh transfer as my e2 levels were 21000 and can effect implantation. Well I had a good cry and a few big hugs from my daughter. Luckily I have plenty of frosties. So I have a follow up appointment on Friday and hope to do a FET next month. Gonna go on a nice holiday in the meantime  
Good luck to all the other ladies xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

MrsEbb what a tough time you are having with such awful news about a friend and AF arriving. Take care of yourself! This is truly the toughest journey out there! X

Jen glad you're managing well! Thanks, I fly Saturday morning! X

Humble learner I'm absolutely gutted for you Hun! Honestly thought this would work! How does e2 levels affect implantation? My clinic never mentioned mine! Great way to look at things! With lots of Frosties you have a great chance xx

Afm ended up calling my consultant at 10pm as was worried about my swelling and uncomfortableness and he was great, talked me through so much regarding ohss. Now I'm feeling more relaxed about that, though I'm in such a lot of discomfort I know mines mild! He asked when I test & said it's a good sign, I'm too scared to get my hopes up. Af would be due around now so over analysing every twinge! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi has anyone experience nausea during their 2WW at all?
I am 6dpt 5dfe and I have had waves of nausea today... think I'm going a little bonkers!


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Mrscoyle - i did during one of my TWWs but it was a BFN. With my positive cycle, I didn't get nausea until about 8 weeks but everyone is very different.  Im not sure what caused it - maybe my something was going on and my hormones rushed? I didn't get it with my other negative cycle when i was on the same meds so not convinced it was the meds. 

Good luck - really hope it means a BFP for you! Assume you havent tested yet? Xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Shiny happy girl, thank you for your response, not yet,my OTD is 19th Wednesday next week.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Ladies, thank you all for your well wishes.

I have given myself the biggest shake possible. I had a bright red bleed, not huge but enough to make me think AF, along with AF style cramps. I did a test that had the faintest possible line so I figuerednit was just on its way out. I did a clear blue this morning and got my first ever BFP, albeit feint but def there. Then I repeated the test again this evening and got a def BFP, on a cheap test. I will be POAS again in the morning to compare both clear blues using FMU. I feel super heavy down below, like I could bleed at any point but my friend who conceived naturally says she felt this way too. I think with the news of our friend I had my head stuck up my back side and couldn't see light. 
My official OTD is 16th, this coming Sunday so I am 


I truely hope this is a sticky embies I'm seeing... 

Humble learner: I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, I remember all of mine like they were yesterday. Sending huge hugs xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Mrscoyle Hi! I'm 9dp5dt and I have just got a BFP, still slightly in disbelief so I'm re testing over the next few days haha. I've not had any nausea post transfer, but we are all different. Hope you're feeling well x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Mrs ebb that's brilliant congratulations on you BFP I'm sure t will be a sticky one! X 

Awe thank you Hun, so true we are all different x


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

MrsEBB, am so sorry about your friend, but a huge congrats on the BFP!! sooo happy for you. xoxo

Good luck to everyone else.xox

Humble learner, am so sorry about your BFN   xoxo


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

MrsEBB - sending virtual mexican wave your way!! That's brilliant news

Humblelearner - Sorry to hear that, but you have some in the fridge, so its just a delay not a full stop. Enjoy a break, go on holiday, let your hair down and come back to the fried when you feel ready to. 

AFM - 1 week to go.....my tummy is huge and flabby - which I'm putting down to the progesterone pessaries, and not cake. not at all. No symptoms of any kind.....but I kind of think that we are so desperate to be pregnant that you could convince yourself an ingrowing toenail is a pregnancy symptom! I'm taking it easy as I could sleep all afternoon at the minute,  and am very grateful that this has coincided with Wimbledon as it means I don't feel guilty for getting my tennis fix instead of doing the cleaning, ironing, shopping etc etc!

Who's next to test?


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just popped in in here and saw the amazing news Mrs eBB
U an so happy for u 💕💕

I am sorry about the BFn's is such a dreadful journey but your time will come 

For the ladies still in the two weeks hang in there and stay super positive 

I still have my on and off brown discharge and today I had some red in it 
I am trying to stay super calm but failing ...I have an early scan later this afternoon 
That I am not even sure will be able to help me reassure me as I am not even six weeks 

Keep strong 😘😘😘


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

MrsEbb amazing news!! So happy for you hoping it's a sticky one too!! My otd is 16th! I also have had a bfp I'm just scared it's going to disappear by Sunday!

Mrscoyle the meds can def cause nausea? Did you have progynova at all? As that's terrible for late nausea. My pregnancy in march I tested due to feeling sick but weeks and weeks after I miscarried I still had it so reckon it must have been that. I'd say all hcg would just start being secreted so a bit early to affect you with sickness, unless you're having twins 

Eleb you couldn't be having mild ohss? If your tummy hurts to breathe & grows a lot it could be. I'm having that!

Afm well I decided to test this morning and a much stronger bfp. Still not feeling confident after a miscarriage earlier this year I'm super anxious. But obv thrilled things are looking good. Just want Sunday to get here xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Eleb - glad you get to take it easy that's fab! Yes I agree about symptom spotting, I'm trying to ignore everything and just be positive, and not overthink anything. 

Bianca74- don't worry lots of ladies bleed through their pregnancy try not to think about it. Hard I know. 

Team monkey- yes I'm on progynova and I've had it for all 3 of my cycles and never felt sick before that's why I found it strange, oh twins! That would be a dream come true! But highly unlikely! Lol
That's brilliant that your test will as darker Hun! Yay I feel completely the same I had a miscarriage in Feb and I am not getting any of my hopes very high! I hope all will be fine this time for both of us.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks ladies!! I'm now on my 6th pregnancy test... I feel I've become slightly obsessed with seeing lines haha. I will be booking my scan tomorrow and it just doesn't feel real.

Team monkey: we are almost exact cycle buddies as my OTD is the 16th. My clinic has told me that I am classed as 4weeks and 1 day pregnant and my 1st scan will be around 6/7weeks pregnant. Another anxious wait for us. Have you told your clinic about your BFP? HUGE congratulations xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Bianca74 Thanks for popping in!! How did your scan go today? Xx


----------



## LG81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi ladies, hope your all doing well. Its such an emotional rollercoaster. Reading all your different posts is so emotional. I'm due to test on Wednesday but I'm getting so impatient!!! When do you think would be the earliest you can test!?! We've got 2x 5aa blastocyst onboard..... Waiting has to be the hardest part xxx


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mrs Ebb I know about serial testing ahahha it is such a nice feel to test and see that positive  line 
So enjoy testing 
😘😘
Scan was ok she said she saw what she expected to see ..sac and shadow / edge of a yolk 
Because I have a fibroid that makes it harder to see but she said overall was good
The size showed around 6 weeks so about right as I am 5 and 3 days 
Next scan in couple of weeks
I doubt I will ever relax hahah


----------



## Viv123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Aww so lovely reading all these BFP's  xox

sooo sadly it doesn't look so good for me.. the clinic did my blood HGC levels today 2 days earlier than the original test date and it is only a level of 2.. she said it possibly could be a chemical pregnancy/possible ectopic..will go in again for tests tomorrow to check and see which way it is going   xox


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

LG81: I would try hold out as long as possible as if you get a BFN it may not be a true BFN and the heartache is horrendous. I only tested early because I had a bleed which I falsely assumed was AF arriving. Xx

Bianca: eeekkk that's excellent news! My scan will be at 6/7 weeks which will be the first week in August. Such an anxious wait, again!! I'm only a week and 4 days behind you eeeekk Xx

Viv: oh I'm so sorry to hear this, I sincerely hope it goes the other way and your little embie fights. I hope you're as ok as you can. E xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Mrscoyle you never know! ahh it's so crap after a miscarriage I thought this was hard enough, now with this I'm a nervous wreck! Had some mild cramping tonight I was convinced it was happening again  hubby keeps telling me to relax but I can't! Just have this bad feeling! X

MrsEbb how awesome! Not called yet! Will call Monday as otd is Sunday. So want to get to that stage first! I'm very anxious something's going to go wrong. Just need the next 2 weeks to go without a hitch! My last successful pregnancy I had a scan just after 7 weeks. Saw the heartbeat was fab! Huge congrats to you too! Is this your first pregnancy? X

Lg81 my advise is if you can hold off testing then do. As even if it's positive you become addicted to testing worrying it's a chemical. I'd say you'd def get a positive by now though x

Viv gutted for you! This is the hardest bit take care xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Teammonkey: I felt the same but called anyway to see if I needed to wait until Sunday to call it in. She said no get booked in for your scan. My thinking behind it was it's there now, pray it to stick as what ever happens will happen regardless so I just thought to myself, sod it, ring them haha! 
I had severe cramping on Tuesday with fresh blood, hence why I thought it was alll over, try not to worry about th cramping... hard I know!! My friend who conceived naturally said she had the exact same thing, cramps and feeling super heavy down below in the uterus area... things are just adjusting to little bubba I guess xx


----------



## Steph3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello, I've just arrived in UK.  I'm in my 2ww.  I'm Canadian (British born mum) and am staying with my Uncle in Chislehurst.  I had my DD FET in Athens on July 10th.  I need to find a clinic to do my sameday beta bloodwork on the 21st.  Can someone recommend a clinic, please.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning Ladies! I am finally joining you guys! I did write a post yesterday but I was at work, and not sure it posted!

I had my ET on Wednesday, only one embie, a BA grade (not sure of number). Since then I have had a few bouts of gushing liquid come out, which is a bit odd. Anybody else had this? This is our first cycle so not sure what to expect. 

It's nice to see some familiar names from the Cycle Board so   to all you ladies. 

Great to see some BFP news, and gentle hugs to all those that have not been getting that response.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning ladies - 

Sorry no personals today as I'm currently building garden furniture haha.

AFM - Im really struggling to stay positive as i just feel nothing. I know its not unusual to get no symptoms but having had none last time and getting a BFN it hard to think that this time things might be different. We have unexplained fertility, both healthy the consultants transferred the best quality embryo and everything went smoothly so i just feel like what more could we have done.

Sorry to drag everyone down its just such a hard journey sometimes


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I can officially join this thread as I'm pupo.    Had 2 transferred yesterday. xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

MrsBura: congratulations on being PUPO. Gushing liquid? Could it be anything to do with any medication you're on? I have cyclogest pessaries which cause a very oily discharge but certainly not gushing. Try not to worry though as I'm sure all is fine xx

Jenstuttz: please try not to worry. I had AF style cramps for most of my 2ww  and a small fresh bleed the day before my BFP, which was my AF due date. I wrongly assumed it was the start of my AF... very wrong. I had nothing to suggest I was pregnant, the wait is long and hard. Stay strong and think positive xx

Jessica: congratulations I hope you're feeling well xx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good morning Ladies,

I hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend - well I finally cracked this morning and tested(FRER) 8dp2dt it was a BFN. 

I am supposed to be doing a triathlon tomorrow and I was hoping that POAS would make the decision to take part for me but it has failed miserably and left me with nothing but a huge sense of disappointment. A feeling of yet another 'failed cycle'.........

Symptom wise I haven't really had anything - sore boobs but I have put that down to the progesterone and a couple very very dull aches but that might be my mind playing tricks on me. I am almost willing symptoms just so I have something to analyse and post - Grrrr I forgot how tough this 2WW is. 

Jess


----------



## LG81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Morning jess. Don't give up yet. Might still be to soon to test. Sending hugs. I'm so desperate to test but the longer I don't I can still "feel" like I'm pregnant.
Its such an emotional rollercoaster.  
Thinking of you all at whatever stage of this mad journey your on xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning ladies!
MrsEbb I'm too praying ours are sticky! I haven't tested since, didn't want to become obsessed! I have got obsessed with the tests! So I'm now worrying about tomorrow! Just the dreaded thought of what if there's no line!! 

Hi mrsbura nice to see you again! No idea about the gushing either!

Jen try not to worry a lot of ladies feel nothing!! And most who think it's a sign it's often just progesterone! I had a few cramps the day of et and the day after but that's it. Nothing since! So try stay positive xx

Jess welcome!! Fx for you & here for lots of support during this long 2 weeks!

Jess575 please don't lose faith! That's effectively 5 days post a 5 day transfer, way too early! According to the charts you shouldn't get a bfp until 9dp5dt! X

Lg81 if you can hold out good for you, testing early just brings the fear of a chemical. I'm so scared to test tomorrow incase it's no longer positive! X

On my way back to the airport now, I've felt ok the past 2 days being in my holiday bubble! But the reality is setting in that tomorrow is otd, and I've had the worst year. Just fretting it's going to be negative even though I had a nice strongish line! Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you ladies - exactly the support i needed today,

Feeling a little better now still unsure whether I should take part in this triathlon tomorrow - i will see how I feel. Strange fluttering in my stomach this morning, not sure if thats a symptom - definitely not wind!

Lg81 - Like teammonkey said I would hold out on testing for as long as possible, i really regret it now as it has actually added to the stress and fear on another failed cycle.

team monkey - Safe trip home and fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx  

Jess


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you *MrsEBB* I hope you are too?

Hi *Jess575* I had a 2 day transfer too. I'm hiding all tests in the hope I don't do this. It's still very early for you so try and stay positive.

*LG81* Like you, I'm trying to hold out.

Good luck for tomorrow *Teammonkey.* I really hope this works out for you.

AFM I've had some very mild cramps and have sore nipples (TMI? Ha ha) which started before my ET.

Talking about testing - the thing I don't get about IVF is that I've been naturally pregnant twice in the past and tested negative until at least 4 weeks both times. So testing after 2 weeks seems mega early to me. I can't get my head around it and keep thinking it won't be game over until I get my AF. But then how do I work out when to expect that? It's so confusing! My AF is regular as clockwork (every 28 days) and I would have been due last Wed (the day before I had my ET) so does that mean I'll be due on 28 days from that Wed? I'm guessing not and that it's more likely to be 17 days after EC(ish) as I used to ovulate on day 11 (sometimes when my body felt like it!).


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello, joining you in 2ww, had IUI yesterday. My friend gave me loads of POAS tests and thought she was being helpful but they're just a temptation!!

Wishing everyone loads of luck xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies!
How are we all?

Sore nipples  maybe a good sign!! When you test your normally 4w+ I'm 4w 3 days today, so 4d tomorrow! With af after everything your body goes through if not pregnant I hear it comes when you stop the pessaries! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies,
I had ivf recently which for the first time led to very mild ohss, but it came back after transfer. Was very ill to the point I was struggling to breathe due to pressure around my ribs and swelling all over my tummy! It started Monday and the rib pain has subsided, I'm peeing fine, no nausea yet my tummy looks around 6 months pregnant! I've been pregnant before and the skin hurts like it did then & my belly button is trying to pop! What can I do to help this? No clothes fit I can't go to work looking and feeling this way. Should the clinic be seeing me? I called last week but I was abroad, they didn't seem concerned due to me peeing ok. I've gained only 2kg in a week, looks a lot more! 

Hope someone can offer some advise x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Teammonkey,

Eat lots of protein, keep hydrated and measure your abdomen so that you can keep track of how much fluid you're retaining. I got it in my last IVF cycle and was told that basically I just needed to have a period because that stops it. I ended up being put onto clexane to thin the blood and bring my period on earlier, once it was here the symptoms disappeared! 

Herts x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

As Herts says, protein is your friend! Aim to have several complan shakes a day too (especially if you start to struggle with eating), monitor how much you're peeing and if it starts to decrease, get help. You should also wear flight socks/compression stockings to reduce the risk of blood clots and ideally be on fragmin/clexane. It'll keep flaring up and down for the next few weeks now, take it easy hunny and keep in touch with your clinic xxxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks! I'm actually pregnant so no period for me! I've got late ohss due to the pregnancy. I'm on clexane already so that's good! What's complan? Is it safe in pregnancy? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep perfectly safe  It's a nutritional meal replacement drink, full of protein and lots of goodies. It's a bit grim to be perfectly honest but my clinic swears by it. Lots of the standard 'body builder' type drinks have all sorts in but this is more aimed at poorly people. Boots have it and some supermarkets. I'm in the same boat as you and have managed to stay out of hospital this time, although I still have fluid in my belly at 7 weeks which makes me feel rough! Try and eat little and often, with shakes in between. Keep your feet up xxxxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks MadameG! I'm super paranoid as miscarried last time! Did the shakes etc help your bloating? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Bloating no, but they kept me hydrated and with enough protein to stop me getting properly poorly. Keep measuring your waist in case it starts getting out of control. Keep positive and happy otd! xxx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Morning

Hope everyone is doing well. So happy for all of the BFPs out there. Equally so very sorry for all the BFNs. It's just heart breaking. 

I've been a bit quiet, just utterly convinced it hadn't worked. Sadly my grandma is having end of life care, as of last Friday, which has meant a lot of stress and upset, as well as an all-nighter on Friday which left me completely exhausted.  Woke this morning to some spotting which felt like the final straw. Have been feeling menstrual for a few days now too.  My test date is the 18th, so next Tuesday, but I felt so resigned to this not working that I did a test about 20 minutes ago (thought about you MrsEBB as seemed very similar to you with the spotting).  To my absolute shock and surprise, it's positive.  I just can't believe it.  I know it's early days, and two days before my proper test date, and so much can happen but my goodness....it's positive!  

TeamMonkey - we did it!! X


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Tootles! When I started reading that I was so sad! First your gran then the spotting but woo hoo!!! Flipping amazing news!! So pleased for us both, Nurture delivered hey? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

It certainly did TeamMonkey!! I don't think I've ever been so shocked and so eternally grateful. My emotions are all over the place. I keep looking at the test result thinking how lucky we are.

So hopeful that from these little double lines we get the babies we all so passionately long for X 

How are you feeling? How's the OHSS?


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Tootles and Teammonkey - huge congratulations to you both for your BFPs. 

I'm feeling a bit crap. Some twinges which feel a bit like AF is imminent, so currently feeling rather down about things. Determined not to test until Thursday though (Im currently 8dpd3t. I am starting to be nervous about going to the toilet in case I see blood. Argh - I hate this part of the process more than any of the injections or procedures

E


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you eleb!! You know what the progesterone can cause cramps try not to panic! I started getting some and was convinced af was here. I too am on knicker watch, I bled the afternoon of my otd in march and miscarried a few days after so I too am so so anxious about every twinge and worry every time I go to the loo xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

teammonkey Oh I see! Okay. Trying to resist testing today. I kinda wanna see the Ovitrelle come out of my system, then get that BFN so that if I cave again later and it's a BFP I know it's real! The 2ww is soooo hard. I'm only 3DPT for goodness sake and that was a 2DT too. 

Oh the temptation is so real *Peppy!* I have 2 upstairs and really want to take one! What to do?

*Teammonkey* I bet that felt good writing 'I'm actually pregnant so no period for me'. Congrats again. You so deserve this. Sorry I can't help with any OHSS advice.

Hi *Tootles* I'm really sorry to hear about your Grandma. This sounds similar to what I've just been through with my nan. It's so hard dealing with IVF at the same time as you dont want to get stressed. But a major congrats on the BFP!  Now I wanna test for the same reasons as you did! Lol.

Stay strong *eleb* - it's not over until it's over! I thought twinges could be a sign of pregnancy too? Especially around the time you are due?


----------



## FrankieMarie (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi  
I hope you don’t mind me joining. I am currently also in the 2ww period of my first cycle of IVF. I had a 5day blastocyst transfer on 8th July and am due to take a pregnancy test on 19th (I think there a few people on here who had their transfer on the same day  ), and so far I have managed not to test! The wait is just killing me, especially over the weekend as I seem to have too much time to think about it all!
I was wondering if anyone else had started feeling really bloated about 12 days after EC? I felt some bloating straight after EC, but it gradually improved and about a week after, I felt back to normal (besides some breast soreness, which I think is due to cyclogest). However since Friday evening that bloated/uncomfortable feeling is back and it seems to have become gradually worse over the course of yesterday. It's the same today. I am wondering if it might be OHSS, but wasn’t sure if it could happen this late on? I am not feeling sick, nor do I have trouble breathing, but I just feel so uncomfortable and really struggled sleeping last night (and doubt that it will be any better tonight).
Any ideas why this is happening now and whether I should be concerned?
Thanks to you all for any suggestions!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Sorry I've been a bit absent over the last week, the 2ww has been hard! Went back to work Thurs night which I think has helped to pass the time somewhat. 

Huge congrats on your BFPs Tootles and Mrs EBB and to anyone else I've missed! Fab news 😀

It's been a very up and down 2ww for me tbh. Have had some really dull achey type feelings in my lower abdo which has me convinced AF is on the way 😩 On Friday night (9dp5t) I was just so overcome with emotion and utterly devastated at the thought of another failed cycle I cried huge racking sobs all evening, I just couldn't stop. Felt a bit better after that tho. God this journey is so hard!

Today is my 6th wedding anniversary and I'm 11dp5dt from a FET and I've been feeling a bit weird the last couple of days which I've put down to being on double progesterone but decided wtf and I'd do a test early (OTD Weds 19th). Didn't have any tests in the house (don't like the temptation) so I popped into town and bought some FRER tests. Decided I couldn't wait till I got home lol so did a test in Tescos toilets. Well, 11dp5dt and with my second wee of the day, I've just had an almost instant strong dark line of a BFP!!!!! Well, I think I cried all the way round Tescos lol. It's such early days, I know. Don't know whether to be cautiously optimistic? Still feel a bit AF style achey which is worrying me. 

You girls are officially the first to know cos my husband is in work and not due home till about 9pm. 
Trying not to get too excited cos I'm only 11dp5dt but what an anniversary present to give him tho 😀


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi *FrankieMarie* That's amazing that you've managed not to test! The 19th isn't long now. Unfortunately I can't help with your question as I only had my EC 5 days ago.

*Lynz30* Congrats! Like you say, what an anniversary present! How exciting.

AFM I caved and took a test!  Of course it was negative as I'm only 3DPT after a 2DT. Does that mean the Ovitrelle is well and truly out of my system or should I have tested early morning? I'm thinking if it's gone, it's gone you know? At least if I cave again and get a positive then I know it's for real!

*Lynz30 *Did you do any early tests? If so what did they say?


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks JessicaJones! Still very apprehensive as it's early days. 
As far as I'm aware the trigger takes about 10 days to go out of your system? I did a FET this time so didn't have a trigger. Haven't done any tests before today cos I'd read somewhere that the earliest you would likely get a BFP would be 9dp5dt so didn't see the point. Decided today at 11dp5dt that I couldn't wait any longer tho lol. 

Don't panic about getting a BFN tho, it's far too early if you're only 3dp2dt! Not sure when the earliest you'd likely get a BFP from a 2dt would be? Like I said it's about 9dpt from a 5dt so it'd be later than that for a 2dt. When's your OTD?


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Tootles completely agree, so hope we both get our babies!  the ohss seems to have got a lot worse today, it's a good sign for the pregnancy but I'm sick of feeling like this xx

Jess haha yes but surreal! Today's been a very hard day for me, feeling worse with the ohss today and panicking about things going wrong after last time. Good that you know the trigger has gone!! That's fast! Iol at the if you cave, you're like me you so will!! &#129315;

FrankieMarie well done!! You've more will power than I do! Regarding bloating/ohss, it's so common to start feeling very bloated with the progesterone, but ohss feels very different. You'd definitely know if you had it. My belly is so large, skin is stretched and my belly button is trying to pop! It's hurts to even touch my skin or move about. Hope that helps? But it's def possible to get it later but my consultant led me to think it's quite soon after transfer usually 5-7 days, as that's when the body starts secreting hcg xx

Lynz big early congrats!! Roll on Wednesday!! It's hard to not worry and think the worse but a nice strong line is very positive!! X

God my tummy has got even bigger who knew that was even possible!! Who knew that was possible! Had a scary day worrying every time I went to the loo after bleeding only otd last time. Think it's hit me how badly I need this to work but hoe scared I am after march xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Tootles and Teammonkey: We did it!! HUGE congratulations on your BFPS. I'm on knicker watch and keep having the occasional AF style cramps  xx

To others I have missed, sorry to hear of your BFPS and congratulations to those who have their early BFPS!! Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Seems to be loads of BFP's lately. Congrats to all I'm am thinking of you all - I'm nowhere near my OTD but i also too am on knickerwatch 

Big hugs to those who have got BFN, this journey never gets any easier not matter how much we prepare ourselves.

AFM - Been missing for a while as trying to get my head sorted. Mixed day for me today - i just feel weird. I have no real urges to test at all and i don't know why as last time i was so desperate. I think I'm still just trying to protect myself. Still no symptoms anyway but kinda excited to think that this time next week ill know one way or the other. Think i read it on here somewhere but ill ask again when you all start counting from? Do you class transfer day as day 1 or the next day. Im due to have a beta on the 22nd which i feel is more pressure as someone will have to ring us with the results, so just trying to work out whether i should test the day before with my clearable fertility monitor.


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

My OTD isn't until 27th July *Lynz30* I have ages yet!

Well done on your BFP *TiggerBounces.* I'm sure you can be seen privately but I don't know anything more. Please let us know what happens.

Sorry your OHSS has got worse *Teammonkey.* Having this sounds awful.  I can totally understand why you feel scared after last time. I feel scared too so I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

*jenstutzz* I'm thinking the next day would be day 1? I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Jen: I have always done the days after ET as day one, wouldn't be 100% sure if that was correct though. Don't worry about not feeling any symptoms, I felt nothing out of the ordinary. The usual bloating, stomach cramps and sore bobs from the progesterone pessaries, even having a fresh bleed 6hours before my BFP. Keep thinking those positive thoughts!! Xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Today has been the happiest and saddest day ever.  Grandma's body is still fighting which just feels so cruel as she is in distress and clearly scared.  It's so sad to see.  My mum is heart broken.  Then on the way to be with her today I had a call to say that one of my very close friends died suddenly on Saturday, completely out of the blue. He was only 38 and the loveliest person.  

The joy of the BFP is just drowning in tears.  I'm so worried that feeling this upset might damage things.  I don't understand why all this is happening. It's just so unfair and so very sad. It's so out of the blue.

So sorry to post this as I don't want to bring the mood down.  Will try and take some time out. Good luck to all of you ladies x x


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Tigger bounces I've had scans around 5/6 week mark and seen the sac etc. Actually saw heartbeat with my son just shy of 6 weeks! But if it was ectopic they wouldn't necessarily see it by that stage but would see it's not where it should be xx

MrsEbb thanks!! Glad to hear I'm not the only one on knicker watch having the odd af cramp! I don't remember what I did and didn't have with my son! Crazy home much you forget!

Jen crazy knickerwatch gang  try not to overanalyse every feeling or no feeling. I did that last 2 times but this time, just kept busy knowing what I thought Made no difference! A friend of mine is 8 weeks with twins and had no twinges. You class the following day as day 1! It's a hard one regarding the blood test, I think personally I'd want to be prepared for the possibility of bad news. But everyone's different xx

Thanks Jess it's a bit better this morning. Think Powerade helps as had that yesterday. It's crazy as when it starts getting better I worry 

Tootles you've had such a tough time! You poor thing, look after yourself. Try not to worry about your little bean I'm sure they are safe and sound xx

Afm not quite so bloated this morning, had a much better nights rest. Silly as it sounds getting through yesterday helped me sleep I feel. As I started bleeding on that day last cycle. Gives me a little hope even though I know it's very early days xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

I tested a day early, could ovitrelle still give a false positive? Or could any other thing cause this? I peed in a paper cup and it says to use glass.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Bb41 no trigger that late! I'd say if it's positive you're pregnant!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

I just can't believe it. Im scared I did it wrong somehow. Going in for blood test this morning. Haven't told partner in case it's wrong.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Tootles - how awful all this bad news is  your doing the right thing by taking some time for yourself though.

Teammonkey - Glad to hear your feeling better and the OHSS seems hopefully to be easing off, have you booked in for your 1st scan yet?

BB41 - Good luck  i would also think it would be too late for trigger so looks like it could be a positive result.

MrsEbb - I am trying so hard to be positive i think i just don't want to overhope (i know that isn't even a word but you know what i mean). I have been more relaxed this time around during the 2ww, i keep telling myself that we have got further this time and thats a positive in itself.

AFM - I feel completely different this morning... probably due to the fact i found a spare pregnancy test from last time.. now those oh so natural testing urges have come back!. Feeling much more positive today, thanks to all posting positive messages, its still really early days for me (only 7dp5dt) so still living in this PUPO bubble. Just so desperate for this part to be a success, i know the worry won't end there but it would be another hurdle down! Im really struggling to talk to my partner about how I'm feeling as he says to be positive/negative will jinx things so I'm glad i have this forum to share my thoughts or i think id go crazy.


----------



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Tiggerbounces,

Really pleased to hear your news.  I also have an underactive thyroid and I have been monitored by Professor Gerard Conway, he works in Harley Street London but you can have the blood tests done at your local hospital and email him the results and he will tell you what to do to regulate your thyroid accordingly. x


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi everyone. Only a short one from me today. I've got another 3 days to wait, and it's becoming a nightmare! I've arranged to spend tomorrow out, which will hopefully distract me...

No symptoms at all. Still feel like AF is imminent, and could happily sleep all day long. If it is negative, I really must start running again to overcome this lethargy. If it's positive, I will blame that and remain lazy!


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Eleb - I know what you mean I've got ages to go test on the 29th but I've finished working in preparation for relocating in two weeks time and its driving me mad that I don't have any distractions. I like your attitude to the running   let's hope you can stay lazy for a bit longer

Tootles - so sorry to hear about all your sad news. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) and these little embies are stronger than we think x

BB41 congratulations - celebrate with your partner!

I feel like all anyone wants to talk about is babies, which may be a coincidence but sometimes it feels like people just know its on the cards! I do hope so, I don't know how we'll try again if this time hasn't worked, relocating 4 hours from our current clinic and to move our donor sperm costs £700 per tiny little vial!!!


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Confirmed by blood test. Still so shocked. We were given 1% chance of success. Still early days but gives us hope at least. I'm 42 btw! Good luck to everyone x


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovely news BB41 - so pleased for you xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Bb41 amazing news!! So pleased for you! Did you have 1 transferred? Why such low odds? Xx

Jen knowing you have a test definitely sends you over the edge wanting to test! It's hard talking to your partner they just don't get what this is like for us! Like my hubby he just doesn't get why I'm living on a knifes edge this week, over every twinge, when it was this time  last cycle I miscarried. He just says be positive! X

Eleb hope the next few days flies by! So hard waiting and you're doing so well! I can never wait! X

Peppy where are you relocating to? Exciting times! We move house Monday but same city different area! £700 per vial! Why so much?? We moved the sperm ourselves still had to pay an admin fee of £130 & £50 to use the container to move sperm, and £500 to freeze the vials xx

Had dull ache like AF pains on and off all day, anyone else whose had their bfp getting this? Freaking me out after last time. But everyday I get closer to 5 weeks I take peace in that. As I was 4w4d when I began bleeding and 5w0d I miscarried so I think I'll feel better when I pass 5 weeks which is Wednesday! Hopefully anyway x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

BB41 - Wow amazing news! you must be thrilled.

Tiggerbounces - i have an underactive thyroid, i take levothyroxine but the clinic just noted it on my details and is managed by my GP. They haven't mentioned an increase risk in miscarriage due to that, but if its not balanced and managed it could affect your health. Have you had bloods done etc as they normally test that stuff like thyroid is in the normal ranges before referring for IVF.

Teammonkey - Yeah i think they don't realize the pressure we put on ourselves and our bodies. I have now now banned myself from googling and watching tests on youtube from 6pd5dt lol, when was the earliest you tested? Good Luck with the move - we moved right in the middle of the last cycle - not ideal but we are so settled in our new (bigger) home. Fingers crossed that we need that spare room soon!

Eleb -  I also go running (well light jogging haha) i asked my clinic if it was ok to continue and they said yes but not to over do it. I only do 1 mile at snails pace and it keeps me sane.

Preppy - Good luck with your cycle - i can't believe those prices thats crazy - our close friends had a baby a week ago, and whilst I'm so so pleased for them as they have struggled to conceive after a miscarriage i still felt that pang of jealousy hoping that soon it might be us.

AFM - I've had a few daft twinges but nothing major or anything I'm certain is a defo sign of anything. Even my boob tenderness has settled down at one stage (just after transfer they were so sore). The only other odd thing I've had is like a pain in my pelvic area, bit like I've been on a bike too long haha, but don't think there is anything in it.


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you. Tbh can't even feel pleased yet in case something goes wrong. Will feel better (hopefully) after second test. Had 3 transfered. Low odds due to age/low amh/high fsh/low afc. Did well to get this far! Hope all goes well for you too x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Just a gentle reminder to keep the pregnancy chat and worries for the baby dust threads.

Sharry xx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Congratulations to all those of you who are getting those BFPs.

My mood has been deteriorating as the 2ww has progressed - the closer I get to begin able to test, the more worried I become...not to mention mardy and stroppy! I don;t currently work (took VR at the start of the year) so I don't really have anything to distract me from thinking about it. I haven't bought any tests yet, so I CANNOT test early. I will wait until our allocated day like a good girl. 

Yesterday was a bad day - I felt really low, so bought loads of naughty food and felt like I stuffed my face all day. In hindsight, I probably wasn't that bad, but in comparison to my usual diet it felt naughty. I'm out shovelling horse muck all day today, which will compensate a little and hubby back home tonight so there is someone to talk to. 

I'm starting to plan what I'm going to do when the BFN is confirmed on Thursday. I think I really need to get a new job...my brain is turning to mush being at home. I have no idea how people manage it! I have already decided that I am not going to jump back onto the career ladder, been there and done that, and really do not want to manage people or millions of pounds budget ever again. Part time would be perfect, and outside even better....only problem is that I don't know what I want to be!!


Anyhow - spleen vented. Hope you all have a great day

Eleb


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Eleb - being made redundant is hard, my wife got made redundant after 9 years at a company and it really threw all of us. Things are working out, but for a while she worked at home and that also didn't work for us. Now I've quit my job in preparation for moving and its driving me mad. I've always hated staying around the house (I mainly have things to do with the move - today is loft clearing). Maybe any outside job would be good and it doesn't have to be your forever job? After all when you have a baby your priorities will change again and you may not want something too involved? 

I wish we could all go for a coffee and a natter, even telling friends isn't the same. How am I only 4 days in to the 2ww?!


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello, I'd like to join this chat if I can? Had DE transfer yesterday in Czech Republic. 1xHB transferred. Never been through this before but heard lots of dreaded things about this 2ww - I've planned a few things to keep me busy but for the next few days it'll be me, the sofa and anything trashy on the TV I can find to take my mind off what may be happening in my body. Any tips of what to do/not to do would be great please! I've already started on the pineapple (yuk!) good luck everyone x


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi ladies

Can i join please? I had my embryo transfer yesterday (4AB 5day blast) and now on the countdown until OTD which is on Wednesday next week (26/07). Planning to stay strong and not test early. Let's see...

Nice to see a few cycle buddies here!

Congratulations to Lynz30, teammonkey, tootles, BB41 and Mrs Ebbfor your BFP! 

Big hugs to the ladies that have had BFN. Take care of yourselves and your partners. 

Teammonkey so sorry to hear about your OHSS and fully understand why you are so worried! Try to stay positive and i hope that you feel better soon! Xx

Tootles - really sorry about your grandma and friend. It really is unfair! Take care hun! Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

welcome to the newbies!

Just a quick one as I'm so busy with work currently.


AFM - i just know deep down that this cycle hasn't worked for us, i know its still way too early but i caved and did a test this morning which was as expected BFN. I feel ok about it as i know it could change, our clinic is over an hour away and i know that beta's could give different results but i think i might call them friday when i do another test as just feels like a wasted trip really.


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, how's everyone doing?

Jenstuttz - Sorry you feel like that this cycle hasn't worked. How many days post transfer are you now? If it's still early, don't give up hope of a BFP! Could your GP not do beta blood test rather than you driving all the way to the clinic to do it? My clinic don't routinely do bloods, they just go off your hpt results so providing I still have a BFP tomorrow on OTD, I'm going to my GP to do the blood test. 

Congrats on being PUPO Ellie84! Really hope the 2ww goes quickly for you! My OTD is tomorrow and I swear time is going backwards lol.

Hi SLB1984 and welcome to the 2ww! There isn't much advice I can give really. Personally I always think it's good to take it easy for the first few days as that's when the blast would implant. Sofa time and trashy to sounds good 😀

Hi Peppy, I know what you mean, would be lovely if we could all meet for coffee and chat through the hell that is the 2ww lol. Time goes so slow, doesn't it!?

Sorry you don't feel it's worked Eleb! Well done for not testing early tho! Making plans for if it's a BFN is never a bad thing tho, sometimes I feel it makes the disappointment a bit easier then. How many dpt are you? Not long till your OTD tho? 

AFM, not much to report. Had a strong BFP 2 days ago. Didn't retest yesterday as I'm trying not to get too obsessed (fat chance lol) Tested again this morn (13dp5dt) and still strong BFP but I'm panicking the line was slightly lighter today (not sure it definitely was, I'm just over analysing everything!) OTD is tomorrow and providing I still have a BFP I'm going to GP to get beta hcg bloods done cos my clinic don't do bloods, just book you in for a 7 week scan. Well, I can't just wait around 3 weeks to see if this is a real BFP, far too anxious for that lol. Trying to keep busy today to keep my mind off everything! Had a driving lesson this morn, currently treating myself to having my hair cut and coloured then going out for lunch with my DH. Decided we needed to do something nice today that had nothing to do with IVF. Sometimes feels like it takes over our lives 🙄

Hope everyone else is well, sorry to anyone I missed.
Xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Can i join please? I had my embryo transfer yesterday so now on the countdown until OTD which is next Friday 28/07. 
This will be my 4th try but first time I got to transfer! 

jenstuttz My clinic is nearly 3 hours away so I feel your pain! I think if it came to it I would feel the same as you! Don't give up yet though xx miracles do happen even if they are abit scarce with us ladies xx 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Lynz - im 8dp5dt, i have the familar AF back pain and have had some AF type spotting today, still trying to remain positive but not holding out much hope


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

jenstuttz You can get spotting even if your pregnant so don't rule yourself out yet x 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

Looking for some reassurance, or just some gentle hugs, please! I am 6dp5dt and yesterday I had a bit of pink spotting in the morning when I wiped, and this afternoon I have been having a lot of dark brown when wiping again. The rational part of my brain is telling me that because it's dark it's old blood, and the irrational part of my brain is saying that I'm out! I also have a strange feeling in the middle of my ribs, kind of uncomfortable. 

Feeling a bit emotional today and utterly exhausted. God this 2ww is draining.

Sorry the moaning post, just needed to vent some frustration.


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Mrsbura - big hugs to you this 2ww is agonising and I over analyse every thing my body is doing. It would be right on target for implantation bleeding, I don't think brown means bad, I have a feeling that I had brown discharge with a successful pregnancy. Are you on any pessaries? I believe some people have spotting with them too. It's really hard not to worry though. When is your test day?

Hopefully something can distract you x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

When did people first start getting any symptoms?? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies!
Eleb you've done so well not testing! Nice to have a back up plan thinking of work. I'm the same have to be working I get bored too easily! X

Slb1984 good luck! My advise keep busy, avoid google and don't symptom spot most symptoms are from the progesterone! X

Ellie amazing news!! Fx for you staying strong!! Got a good feeling for you! Thanks for the congrats!! Trying to stay positive and feeling better knowing no spotting unlike last time. X

Jen I hope it was too early. For some they don't show up until much later so I'm holding onto that hope for you xx

Lynz30 try not to worry about the test. Dye can vary! Has your gp agreed to do a beta? Didn't think to go to my gp!congrats anyway!! X

Kayza congrats on being pupo! Fx for your bfp!! Only symptom I consistently had all 3 cycles was af pains the day of and day after transfer which I'm confident was implantation xx

Mrsbura sorry to hear you've had spotting, some get it and it's nothing. Fx! They say Dark blood is fine! Is it swollen in the middle of your ribs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Teammonkey - not swollen just sore, kind of like a stitch! 

I've decided to spend the evening cleaning my house to try and distract me a bit! Oh the things we do


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Good lord - can you imagine if we did all go out for a coffee - there would be so many hormones flying around that Costa that they would be serving progesterone cortados for the next 3 weeks!!

I've decided to stop moaning and sort myself out. I am still PUPO and will continue to be so till Thursday morning and that's that. 

Welcome to all you newbies. So nice to take ownership of a shiny new embryo....Hopefully they are all going to be sticky ones this month. 

I know everyone is symptom spotting, but I really don't think there is anything at this stage to give an indication either way. Its all so teeny tiny in there, and we are so completely dosed up on drugs that I simply don't think that there is any way of telling. For every person on these threads who has spotting then a BFP, there's another who had nothing....and thats pretty much the same with every symptom. I think the quickest way to madness is to overanalyse these 2 weeks. I mean really - how may people who get pregnant naturally have symptoms that they recognise at this stage?

But what do I know? I'm sure if it turns out to be a BFP on Thursday I will be convinced that the midges in this area knew and that is why I am covered in bloody bites everywhere!!

One day to go. I'm already planning it out in my head to keep myself busy. So far it is a trip to the shops for an hours retail therapy (and to buy the tests of course!), then off riding for an hour...before heading home then taking the puppy for a massive walk. Reckon that should knacker us both out and justify crashing on the sofa for the evening!!

Have a great Tuesday evening all - see you tomorrow

Exxxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Eleb completely agree with you! The symptom spotting just drives you crazy and mostly is the drugs! This cycle I got changed from utrogestan to cyclogest. In my previous 2 2ww I always had a ton of af pains and believed it was my bfp signs.. this time on cyclogest and hardly any! Bfp each time! So just shows hey? Like you say if signs were that clear ladies would know every month naturally and don't have a clue! I feel the same way about taking the week off, resting, not lifting. I have a 2 year old so lifted him all the time, did shopping cleaning etc and got my bfp. How I saw it was friends have got pregnant with baby no 2 when still doing all that stuff!

Mrsbura not sure what this! I'd only worry if it swelled xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Did someone mention coffee? 

Hi *SLB1984* - I might start a new topic about what you asked as I find it interesting!

I totally agree with you about symptom spotting *eleb.* I'm the worst for doing it (analysing every twinge), but like you say the reality is that the same symptoms may or may not be down to pregnancy. I don't know why I'm analysing them as I've been pregnant twice and got no symptoms until I was over 3 months gone. The same goes for testing. Mine have never shown a positive until I'm well over 4 weeks pregnant. Fingers crossed you get your BFP on Thurs. I'm not working at the mo either so I get where you're coming from!

*Kayza27* As above! (Both conceived naturally though, not IVF etc.). The symptom was all day sickness (horrendous!) at about 12/13 weeks.

I hope you're okay *Mrsbura.* I have no answers but feel like nothing is over until OTD.

Congrats *BB41* and * Lynz30* and good luck for tomorrow. 

Stay positive *jenstuttz.* I've been following others on these forums who said the exact same thing as you and they're now talking about their BFPs.

*Ellie84* Congrats on being PUPO.

 *Tootles* Having literally just gone through this I really feel your pain. To hear about your poor friend is heartbreaking too. Stay strong lovely.

Glad to hear you're not so bloated now *Teammonkey.* 

AFM I had a call on Mon to say we have no frosties. However they said one had made it to the blastocyst stage so I should take this as a good sign. After having a 2 day transfer I couldn't help but think that was a waste of a blastocyst. (As if they're going to say come to the hospital and we'll quickly pop that one in too!  ).

Having only one chance with the NHS and no frosties has made me feel worried over the last few days. Obviously I'm praying that my two embies make it, like we all are. But I've been feeling a bit down. Like *eleb,* I'm not working at the mo so have way too much time to think. I'm finding the 2WW hard. I must admit I did have a little cry today, wondering what on earth I would do if this doesn't work out. My lovely fiance came home and said all the right things though. (e.g 'we'll just have to pay for it then won't we'). Now I feel a lot better.

Come on embies. We can do this!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just a quick update from me. It's my OTD and it's still a BFP. Also had my first ever pregnant 2-3weeks reading on the clearblue digi test this morn 😳 Spoke to my clinic and have been booked in for a scan in 3 weeks. Just got to hope and pray everything is in the right place and stays nice and snug. 
Best of luck to you all and I really hope you get your BFPs soon. Thank you to all of you for the support over the last couple of weeks xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Jess natural feeling! Shame they couldn't pop it back in  hopefully your embie is nice and snug! But either way there is always a back up plan! We were first time lucky but now on second try for no 2! Didn't think I'd ever go through all this again but it's not like we get much choice Is it! 

Lynz30 wow amazing news!!!! Congrats!! Fx everything continues going well this is definitely the most anxious bit xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry ladies I have been very busy in my shop, but hope you are all coping well with your cycles. 

Lynz30- Congratulations that's amazing news! 

Jessicajones- bless you, try not to ponder and keep distracted I know it's hard but u can do it! We also got our first cycle on the NHS but that's all we got we are now on cycle 3 FET and I tested today! Got a  BFP I can't stop crying I'm so happy! 

Eleb - how have u got on today Hun? I tested this morning as it's my OTD too and got a  BFP I'm thinking about you. 

Kayza27 - I started getting my symptoms at 3dpt 5dfe but everyone is different. 

AFM -Ttoday is my official test date and I have been holding out and I have got the   That I was hoping for! I can't stop crying! I'm so so happy, especially as it was such a strong line and came up in seconds! 
Last time when I miss carried at 7 weeks it was so faint I thought it was negative on my OTD so we are over the moon! X x x xx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Lynz30 and Mrscoyle - Huge congrats to you both - wonderful news.

I'm still holding out for tomorrow to test...but I'm pretty sure it will be a negative. Still, you never know till you know I guess. I will check in tomorrow once I know...but will probably avoid these boards today as I'm trying very hard not to think too much about it (yeah right!). I know if it is negative, then we still have 3 frosties so could give it another go....but it is the cost, We have had no funding for any of our cycles, and that would be a fifth and I'm just not sure that there is money in the pot to continue in a fruitless journey. Anyway, that's not a decision for today, so off I go to distract myself from clock watching! 

Don't reckon there will be much sleeping done tonight. Oh, I did find a random test at home, so it it sitting looking at me now. hmmmmm.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you eleb, oh why do you think that it will be negative? I know how you feel, but u can do it! Just a few hours now! That's not long, think of how long u have already waited just a few more hours! You can do it Hun. I'll be looking out for your update tomorrow . X


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Well done *Lynz30* & *Mrscoyle.*  So happy for you both. It's always great to see BFPs.

No we don't get much choice *Teammonkey*, as frustrating as it is. If there's a will there's a way.

Good luck for tomorrow *eleb*

AFM My OTD is a week tomorrow! Counting down the days and hoping those two embies are busy embedding!


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

JessicaJones Mines a week on Friday so only a day between us x why did you have two put in if you don't mind me asking xx 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Eleb try and stay positive! A lady on a ******** support group I'm on, got a bfn yesterday afternoon, the day before her otd and today very strong line! X




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you Jessicajones fingers crossed for you, a week to go you can do it!


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi *kayza27.* They told me I would be having two put back in as it would give us a better chance of getting a result of some sort. Of course the risk is twins, but I've always wanted twins so will be very happy if they both stick.

I feel more positive that I can do it today *Mrscoyle.*


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Morning ladies. OTD today, and there was a sneaky little second line on that there test............which I believe means a BFP for me!

Whilst I should be dancing round the house, I'm actually now googling all instances of false positives on these things and as soon as the shops open I'm going to go and buy another brand to double check. What on earth is wrong with me  I think its been such a long journey for us (not to mention expensive!) that I'm struggling to believe that it might actually have worked. 

I'll let you know what the second (and third and fourth!) tests say - cross those fingers that this thing was right this morning!

Ele


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

eleb I know exactly what you mean, our journey has been 8 years so if I get a bfp next week ill be doing every test going just incase lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

So so happy for you Eleb - enjoy this happy news xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats eleb!! I know exactly how you feel, without a strong line i convince myself it's not good news. Which brand did you use? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was told to eat beetroot during cycle but after transfer should I still eat it now? 

JessicaJones I wish I could of done that but my clinic doesn't allow it with people under 40!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Ladies 
Hope you dont mind me joining the chat?!?!    I am 4dp6dt and im driving myself crazy already   
I had my natural cycle fet on Monday, had 2 frozen embryos transferrred, a 5day blast and a 6 day blast. I have been bloated since i got home from transfer but last night my belly ballooned so much was actually painful but its gone back down this  morning thankfully. Boobs swollen and tender. felt hungry all day yesterday but would take a bite of something and be full. slept for 11 hours last two nights (think thats due to stress/anxiety) been light headed and bit dizzy this morning, lots of symtoms but dont want to get my hopes up as could be AF coming early. Too early to be having symptoms at 4dp??...but there is two embryos in there so who knows. Any advice/input would be appreciated.

Hope your all well and not too stressed on the 2ww....have you all finished your 2ww now or some of you still on it
xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Kayza that made me lol! So many things they say you should eat. I think a balanced diet is fine, no need to eat it but if you like it go for it xx

Awaiting baby dunders good luck on your 2ww! I have done 3 now, got bfp each time, and I have to say I think symptoms are mainly the progesterone or us looking for something which we probably wouldn't notice. Better if you vsn try distract yourself from symptom spotting in my experience as it drives you mad! I had strong af first and second 2ww, swore it was my bfp sign, this time a different progesterone support and apart from day after transfer which I swear are implantation cramps as got them every time. I had none this time! And I'm potentially having twins. Hope the next week or so flies by for you, & you get your bfp!!

Hope everyone else is coping ok!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Good morning everyone!

That's definitely a positive *eleb!* Yay!  What else could it possibly be on your OTD? Really happy for you. 

*kayza27* Funnily enough I wasn't told to eat beetroot but have been. Yesterday I ate 2 whole like they were apples.  Weird or what? I kept thinking I hope my fiance doesn't come home and see me doing this as it's a bit odd!

My clinic (NHS) says no one under the age of 37 should have more than one transferred (I'm 36 btw), however for them it's not as black and white as that. If you meet certain criteria then they'll still consider transferring more than one. I think for us it was that they suspected we would have no frosties and the two that they transferred were not top grades. They were okay (B & B-) but not the absolute best. They were right about the frosties because out of 5 left (after I had had the two others transferred) only 1 had made it to blastocyst stage after 6 days. The others were no good.

I think they said their multiple pregnancy stats have to be 10% or less overall.

Hi *Awaiting Baby Dunders.* When's your OTD? Mine's on the 27th. I had two embies put in and had the exact same symptoms as you. Right down to having 12 hours sleep one night. Infact I did a lot of sleeping! The 2ww is hard isn't it? Distraction is key! *Teammonkey* gives the best advice. I agree with what she said.

AFM I feel like my symptoms are getting a lot easier to deal with now. My belly is a little less bloated, although I still don't want to wear my skinny jeans. I've noticed I'm losing weight. Has anyone else found that in the 2ww or when on Crinone Gel?


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

TEAMMONKEY - this is my 3rd FET one failed one worked but misacarried and now this one with 2 put back in. All my symptoms are my body cos i am not on any medication at all not even pessaries. Yeah totally agree you do symptom search its so hard to switch brain off to not look for them. boobs are defo sore though and i 100% dont fit in my jeans anymore   but its a great excuse for baggy pj bottoms every day.

JESSICAJONES - my OTD is sunday 30th so your only few days ahead of me. sleeping can only be a good thing cos rested  and i love to sleep so i dont mind that being a regular symptom    started to feel a little better as the morning has gone on. but then i start to think why are my symptoms wearing off!!..going to have to ignore these little voices in my head.

Im not usually this bad so early in the 2ww but its making me more nervous knowing no more frosties so will need another stimulation if this doesnt work and i got moderate ohss last time. cross that bridge when come to it though.

AF due tuesday ....hopefully i can get passed then with no spotting  

xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

My af was due the day after transfer!! Is that even possible? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

KAYZA - will probably depend on the length of your cycle??... Mines bang on 30days every month so always works out half way through my 2ww xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not sure *kayza27?* How did you work it out? I find this really confusing. I normally ovulate on day 11 and the 11th was the day of my EC so I figured that my AF would be due on 28th as I have a 28 day cycle. (So the day after my OTD which is 27th). Not sure if I've worked this out right or not?

*AwaitingBabyDunders* I have been living in my PJs (no joke) for about 43 days now, ever since I started IVF! So I totally feel you there. I love sleeping too. My fiance always says he doesn't understand how anyone can like sleeping. Lol. I also analyse my symptoms then wonder where they all are when I'm feeling good. As the days have gone on I realise most are down to the Crinone Gel and there's no point in analysing them. We don't have any frosties either and it made me feel really down with only one chance at this via the NHS. I've cheered up about 100% since my fiance said 'well we'll just have to pay for it won't we'. Thank goodness.  I felt like all my chances were diminishing fast. Infertility is very cruel.

Still I feel very positive at the mo so focusing on good thoughts only!


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I rang my clinic and they said not to worry about when af was due as it all changes anyway. And I asked about the grading of embryo as it never acurred for me to ask!! Lol 3bd which apparently is good but she also said people with perfect ones don't get pregnant so basically it's all down to mother nature lol still don't feel any different lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Jess you lucky mare losing weight! I'm normally a slim person but Ivf beefs me up  ahh thanks for the compliment I do try and share my experience to help everyone! I def found being busy this 2ww really helped!

Hi awaiting baby dunders (love the name btw!) ooh really that's good then, hate all the meds. Do you not even do pessaries? I have only had 1 FET and miscarried so my other cycles have been fresh, I had my miracle son first try, FET miscarriage and now No 3 hoping for a sibling. I've found at times when I'm looking for signs I can turn anything into a sign, this cycle even with positive tests I just kept telling myself I wasn't pregnant. I think you'll understand this, after a miscarriage I was too scared to believe it could have worked. Glad I'm not alone re the bloat! My jeans are in the wardrobe not dared try them on with having ohss! Great excuse for baggy clothes for sure!! I hope you are lucky this time and get your bfp! I remember the same feeling about trying again, I never got ohss before, but you find the strength and money to do a fresh cycle somehow! I do wonder how much I can take after this. Been a tough year! Oh and don't worry about grades, My son was a grade B so not top grade, my miscarriage was a top grade! And the 2 in me are grade b and c and it worked for me Xx

Kayza they usually say 2 weeks after EC! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi ladies

I agree with the comments about symptom checking. I had sore boobs and sleepiness last time which was definitely because of the cyclogest pessaries as i got a BFN. 

If you are not on medication then any sumptoms sound like good news. 

Eleb - congratulations for your BFP and i hope you had a few more since this morning and you can now start enjoying being pregnant! 

AFM - 3 days since ET and i am not enjoying the 2ww. Lots going on and i am a bit stressed but i am trying to stay positive. No sumptoms so far and 6 days to go until OTD.

Xx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

the dreaded bloat is striking all of us then - I feel ridiculously fat.....which is not helped by living in jodhpurs!!

I have decided to believe this mornings test results - and am now happily blaming everything on having baby brain...including completely forgetting to buy other pregnancy tests from the supermarket when that was the sole reason for my going there!! Hubster says that I can milk it today (I have also used the phrase "the baby wants cake", but only as a one day reward-type thing!! Apparently tomorrow it will just be me being thick and forgetful again!!

I will be checking in on you ladies still waiting for the next few weeks, and will jump in if I feel I have anything to add...other than that, thank you so much for all the support you have given me. Congratulations to everyone who gets their BFP, and big hugs to those of you who don't this time round. 

Take care, each and every one of you fabulous people


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

JESSICA JONES - happy 44th day in your PJs   ...even my leggings are too tight this morning!! Oh thats good that you have planned next step to pay if needed (fingers crossed wont come to that) we have said depending how next stimulation goes and how many frosties we get we will decide if going to pay for a round. Im on 3rd transfer already and if get another 3 before need to go private i doubt i will put myself and him through it but if i only say get one more transfer then i would want to try again. infertility is very cruel but also makes us very strong women (dont feel that strong some days) so many women breeze through life popping babies out without a care in the world, but we appreciate everything good in our lives to keep going and to keep getting up in a morning. (sorry bit deep for a friday morning  )

TEAMMONKEY - aww thanks  my boyf surname is Dunderdale but we call him Dunders so had to be Baby Dunders. No Im not even using pessaries, added hormones dont seem to agree with me whenever they put meds of some kind in me i end up in hospital so im trying to do as much as possible naturally. If this FET doesnt work though i wont have a choice i will have to have my second stimulation to try get another batch of eggs out and then il do natural FETs again. requesting a scratch as well next time if this doesnt work. its so hard after it works to miscarry, but at the same time was a bit of a relief too as other than my ectopic i had never been pregnant so felt good to know there was a chance i still could get pregnant. The whole IVF journey is so hard, I am on round 5 but 3rd transfer and it doesnt get any easier and you cant compare any cycle to past ones as each is so different. 

ELEB - CONGRATULATIONS!!! and the yes the bloat seems to be popular symptom is this group  the fat back i had yesterday seems to have eased off so im happy about that but still very swollen lower belly but hoping thats very good sign. 

ELLIE - No meds and getting symptoms is good definatley cos you cant confuse it with the meds but all symptoms i get when AF due too so hard to judge whats going on and like others said i think i overthink every feeling in my body and some how create more. what date is your OTD??.. is your 2ww short?? only 9days??..mines 14  

AFM - today my body looks abit more normal - fat back swelling going down - but still swollen lower belly - huge boobs (much to boyfs delight) but far to sore to touch!! sleepless night just couldnt get comfy - no spotting!!..yet!..peeing alot too xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning Ladies, 

Ive been missing the last few days, congrats to all those new BFP's. I find comfort in seeing them and knowing that this journey does work and that eventually hopefully we too will get there.

AFM - Seems like AF has defo arrived heavy bleeding, took another test which was again a BFN. Just heartbroken. Gutted and feel like I've let my partner and my family down. Looks like its back to the drawing board with our frozen embies. Everything in this cycle went perfectly and it still wasn't meant to be.


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

jenstutzz - there is no way that you have let anyone down, it's really hard because everyone in your family would of course welcome and cherish your child, but please don't think you have let anyone down. They may be sad for you and know how much this is longed for, but nobody can blame you, this isn't your fault. 

Does your clinic offer counselling? I really don't want you to be having these negative thoughts about yourself - could talking help?
Try and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Jenstuttz - i could not agree more with peppy! Of course you have not let anyone down. On the contrary you should be proud of yourself for what you've been through and how strong you have been. You also have those frosties waiting for you! I was really devastated after my BFN last time and i had no frosties plus i needed to have a polypectomy before i could cycle again. But i did not feel guilty. I knew i had done what i could and so have you! Also with your frozen embryos you can cycle already next month! Counselling may be helpful too. A lot of clinics offer that. Big hugs hun! 

Awaiting Baby dunders - (agree with teammonkey btw that is one cool name) your symptoms sound very much like pregnancy symptoms to me! I have a good feeling about you! Yes, my otd is 9 days from ET, 14 days from EC. 5 nights/4 days to go now (not that i am counting obviously)! 

Eleb - so happy for you! 

Jessicajones - AF would typically be due two weeks after egg collection but if your luteal phase is 17 days normally then maybe that's your due date too. Not sure how ivf affects one's normal luteal phase! PS I love sleeping too 

AFM - i have a skin infection on my scalp (weird i know!) which is really painful and i have been trying to tackle with paracetamol. I normally avoid painkillers but it's been so painful i had to. Went to the gp earlier today and he confirmed infection (and low grade fever) and gave me antibiotics. Needless to say that i have asked dr google how paracetamol or infection can affect implantation rates. I am not sure i have found a perfect answer but it sounded reassuring. I am still a bit worried that it has not worked but i guess we'll find out soon enough. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone hope it's ok if I join.
I'm on the dreaded 2ww with x2 embies FET on board. We've had one successful ivf pregnancy and 1 failed FET (hence transferring 2)

This wait is so so bad, I'm 3 days in and no symptoms. People talk about twinges etc but I'm just bloated and feel gassy from progesterone.

How is everyone else getting on? Congrats on all those BFPs and sorry to hear if it's not been successful. Your time will definitely come. Stay strong, 

Xxxx


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm trying not to think about it  it clearly trying to symptom spot but like you said it's mostly bloating a d the occasional twinge but that could be gas to lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kayza our OTD is the same day xx


----------



## Minichi (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi there

Can I also join in? I'm 2dp6dt of a FeT with double donor. My embryo was PGS tested and fully hatched at transfer.  It's my first IVF (fertility)  experience ever but are going down this route due to genetic issues.  I'm a bit older (3 so hoping my old body remembers what to do 😉

At this point I'm not having any symptoms and it is my intention to wait the full two weeks before testing so 12 days to go!

I wish every one the best of luck. Seeing the positive results of others bring so me happiness and hope


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good luck Minichi!! Sounds like you had some great embryos.
Let's hope nature is working it's magic on us all xx


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Rachel1984 How you feeling today lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm ok - my clinic see me every 2 days in 2ww to monitor progesterone so it's a bit exhausting trekking in.
Also the medicine I'm taking makes me soooo thirsty (not a symptom I had this on BFN round) and nothing will quench my thirst.

Really no symptoms here - but when I had BFP round I didn't have symptoms so trying to remind myself of that 

How are you? Xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm ok, all symptoms I have could be progesterone so I'm none the wiser, why are they monitering you?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a very extreme clinic in London- they monitor sooooo much. Probably to get money! They don't like progesterone below 100 and mine was 96

Also I had a BFN so anything they can change or spot this time they're trying to. I had intralipids and steroids this time too

I don't think I get symptoms from progesterone xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've very nerve racking!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's very nerve wracking indeed!


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

How's everyone doing? This first week has gone soooo slowly! I can't believe theres a whole 6 days before I test.
Sometimes I wish I hadn't told as many friends as I have as they keep asking and its getting a bit irritating, like I need a distraction from it not reminding!


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone else had dark brown discharge when wiping? Sorry TMI but was so gutted when I saw it xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hi everyone 

Hope it's ok to join! 

I'm on my 2ww, currently 5dp5dt and driving myself insane! Last couple of days had slight cramps nothing major then today have had loads of cramping and lower back ache. Seems to have gone now but panicing AF on way! Hoping I'm wrong ! 

Nice being in a place where everyone in the same situation! 

Wishing everyone lots of luck x


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chazza same as me 5dp5dt.

It's such a horrible wait isn't it! When do you test?


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

It's horrible isn't it! Test date Saturday and hoping I'll hold out till then. Keep getting on off cramps and trying to stay positive


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Welcome *Minichi*

*Chazza19* I just replied to you on the other thread - I've been having period pains ever since my ET. Been blaming it on the Crinone Gel, but who knows?

*Rachel1984* I have two embies on board too. I've not had any brown discharge but have had bright pink blood spotting.

*Ellie84 *Poor you having to deal with a skin infection as well as all this! How are you feeling now?

*Teammonkey* I don't know if this losing weight is a good or a bad thing? (See my symptoms below with TMI!!  ). I'm back in my skinny jeans today! I can't believe it. They feel great too and not tight at all.

*AwaitingBabyDunders* Yes you are right. All this does make us appreciate everything we have so much more. How many goes do you get on the NHS? I'm a bit jealous. We only get one go and as we have no frosties this really is our only chance without paying. BTW I'm finally out of my PJs and back in the land of living! Thank goodness. I was acting like a bit of a slob to be honest! My leggings have felt too tight too. It's ridiculous but as I told TM, I'm now back in my skinny jeans!

I hope I haven't missed anyone as it's been a good few days since posting here.

AFM I've been keeping a note of my symptoms over this 2WW so thought I might share them with you all to see if anyone has had any the same? I've had bloating with a very heavy stomach, mild and strong period-like pains / cramps, painful twinges, a strange piercing feeling in the centre of my womb on Friday that lasted for 5-10 seconds followed by blood spotting the next day, extreme tiredness, sore nipples, feeling sick, back ache, diarrhoea (ever since I started using Crinone Vaginal Gel - sorry TMI!!!!!), weight loss - not much, just a few lbs) and feeling down/moody/emotional/like crying sometimes.

This is def symptom analysing at it's best! Personally I'm blaming the Crinone Gel and recovering from EC!


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm going to post this in both July and August because I could do with everyone's advice. We have 4 embryos ready for FET (my first one) and I'm going to ring the clinic tomorrow to discuss putting the first one back. I'm on the pill so I think I can start pretty much straight away...?! The thing is, we have a weekend booked at Centerparcs on 8th September and were hoping to do activities such as swimming/rapids, climbing, biking, spa etc, and I'm worried that if I have an egg put back in the next few weeks there is a risk it won't take or I could miscarry and waste an embryo (we had PGD and have 4 unaffected embryos frozen). Can anyone offer their advice? Am I worrying un-necessarily, or should I ask for it to be timed so it gets put in the week after we get back? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kjg-kj - my consultant told me to continue life as normal after embryo transfer so I don't think that you need to worry about the timing. From all the activities you are planning to do, the only thing I have heard you should avoid during pregnancy is the spa, particularly sauna and jacuzzi, so if you go to the spa you may want to stay clear of those. I am sure that a nice massage would be fine though 

JessicaJones - I feel a bit better in terms of the pain from the skin infection. Thanks for asking. However, pain has not gone away completely and those antibiotics make me feel unwell! What can you do?!

Michimi - welcome and good luck! Your little embryo sounds perfect. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Kjg-kj - I think it all depends on when you're thinking of hitting the pools etc.....My clinic advised against swimming pools following the ET, but once your 2ww is over they are fine. Sauna / hot tub are off limits due to risk of infection.


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! Well it's 7dp5dt and I have had zero symptoms ... nothing. Feel like I'm going crazy here. We're going to test on Saturday 29th so I'll be 12dp5dt - have been sooo tempted to test early but husband wants to wait until the weekend so we won't be 2nd guessing everything if it's negative. I've lived on google - there seems to be tons of people who have zero symptoms and get a positive so that's what I'm telling myself. HURRY UP SATURDAY! Thinking of everything xx


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi sLB, for my positive in 2014 I had zero symptoms!!
I get annoyed if I do get a cramp as I think it's a negative for me . Ahhh such a horrible wait isn't it xxx


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all hanging in there and not going to insane!

I had a split transfer - a 3dt (Thurs) and a 6dt (yesterday) so it seems a bit weird to have gotten used to the fact I had one on board only to add another to the mix.

I'm gonna avoid testing early on a HPT and hold out until August 1st. 8 days to go! I'm also gonna avoid symptom spotting as I know it's just the drugs and means nothing. With my son I had zero symptoms.

My 2 year old seems very frustrated that I'm not carrying him around and being hands on as normal. It's hard to take a step back.

Full of cold, but hoping that it is because after my immunes treatment my levels are low and make me susceptible to germs etc.

I'm taking it easy at the moment but already getting bored.... wish the sun would come back so I could sit in the garden.

Best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

eleb - how are you doing? Has it sunk in yet?

SLB1984 - I test on the same day as you, driving me mad too. I've got every symptom in the world but it could all be down to crinone gel pessaries   

I'm getting mad at myself because when I had my son symptoms were similar, yesterday funny taste in my mouth, felt really hot with hot flashes, a tiny bit of pink spotting in CM when I wiped... but today nothing at all. I caved and tested this morning which is negative, so of course the trigger shot is out of my system and its far too early to see if pregnant. If its negative I really don't know how we'll try again with moving so far from the clinic. 
xxxbig hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi ladies!!!

ELLIE I hope you rgood feeling about my symptoms is right  ive been feeling so sick this weekend!!

RACHEL Welcome. Ive been told dark discharged can be implantation so try not to worry

MINICHI Welcome hope you ok. 

PEPPY I have 6 days to go aswell and my AF is due tomorrow!! i usually have spotting but i havnt had any yet so hoping its good news!!... my OTD is sunday but if i havnt got AF by Thurs im going to test FRI

CHAZZA i have had cramps since Transfer day  (some quite severe pains) and Im 7dp6dt i have a 5 day one in there aswell!!...cramping is normal... good luck for saturday!!!

JESSICA JONES I get 2 on the NHS but i was lucky to get 1 embryo transferred and then froze 2 5days and a 6day. YEY to the skinny jeans!!!...wish i could get mine on...probs could when i get up but by 1pm i am huge again and really uncomfortable. 

AFM still no spotting!!! thank god!!! ....heres some symptoms i have had throughout the week...mine are all natural symptoms as im no zero medication... nausea/stomach cramps/sharp pains/aching in top of legs/huge sore boobs/thirsty/hungry/tired very very tired/bloated extremely bloated!!.. today has been my worst nausea, im bloated again and have metallic taste in my mouth, feels very heavy in lower abdo with lots of twinging!... AF due tomorrow but not spotting just yet... hate going for a wee and pray each time i wipe (awful feeling) all my symtoms seem to make me think i am pregnant but you just never know do you. my OTD is Sunday but if AF doesnt arrive by Thursday i will test on Friday 

hope i havent missed anyone out 

xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

AB Dunders - I really hope it's a BFP for you, it sounds like you've got pregnancy symptoms, especially if you're not on any post treatment drugs. With my son the taste in the mouth was really distinctive - let's hope that's what it is with you. Will keep everything crossed for you.

I think my period is due around Weds or Thurs - I usually track my cycle but May I completely can't remember what happened so I may be slightly off. I usually get cramps a day or two before and lower back ache, and its usually one day of spotting followed by really heavy. So hoping it doesn't come. Just had a stupid phone call with my wife, then an argument - I only asked her to speak to our new neighbours about the removal people coming and she can't bring herself to do that! Meanwhile I'm parenting alone, trying to get pregnant and move and sell our house. Grrrr  

Hope everyone is keeping calm and serene!!! x


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

*SLB1984* I have no symptoms today either and I feel really down about it which is ridiculous I know! The 2WW is so hard!

*DShaf84* I didn't know there was such thing as a split transfer! Just goes to show you learn something new every day!

*AwaitingBabyDunders* Your symptoms sound very positive, especially as you are on no meds!

AFM I feel a bit down today. I keep thinking it hasn't worked and then feeling really sad about it! Just because I believe all my symptoms are down to the Crinone Gel. I wish I had some sort of real pregnancy symptoms but I guess we all do right? What's crazy is that so many people get BFPs after having no symptoms at all and I've been pregnant twice with no symptoms myself! Still the 2WW and the symptom checking is def driving me a little insane!


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

JESSICA JONES symptom checking is awful!!..the 2ww is the just horrid and stressful but you have to try remain positive. My friends treatment worked last week and she is on about 12 different types of meds, she has zero symptoms other than bloating and she is due her 7week scan next monday. Everyone and every treatment is so different. Just try keep calm and rest and hope for the best thats all you can do.

I am hoping all symptoms are good  but you just never know do you...Im excited but also nervous and have to remain realistic that everything can change in a minute. 

xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

So true! x


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone else's clinic monitor progesterone during 2ww? Xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Rachel1984 - mine doesn't but then again I'm having IUI. Is this to do with fear of miscarriage? Are you on any progesterone in the 2ww?


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've just spent the last two days trying to log back in!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol welcome back
I don't know why they do it actually but I'm getting pink discharge now
Xxx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Rachel1984 mines doesn't either but we all have different circumstances, I wish mine did though, at least if know a little more about what's going on then lol 

I've got most of the usual symptoms/side effects!! So I'm still not any wiser either way!! I went back to work today which was both nice and horrid all at the same time!


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Just popping in to say hello! Moved house today so I'm very tired!

Wanted to reassure those worrying about symptoms, most ladies who get pregnant naturally have no clue do they? I had af pains the day of transfer and day after and that's it! Nausea rarely kicks in until 6 weeks. So don't worry if you aren't getting that. I'm only just starting to feel a little sick and I'm 6 weeks Wednesday with most likely twins, my son I was 10 weeks before I got sick, and never felt tired. My friend who is having twins is only tired, no sickness or other signs and she's neatly 10 weeks now. So have hope!! 

Fx for all of you testing!! Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Your right, we all know it but we are stl going to symptom spot because we are crazy  hope moving house wasn't to manic xx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope the house move went well

Thanks for the update

As for me still a bit of brown discharge day7 post transfer xx


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you for the reassurance 😊 I keep telling myself that exact thing that people don't know for weeks they're pregnant! Trying to keep busy this week wishing Saturday would come quicker, although I'd like to live in hope for as long as I can I think x


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

It is hard for people to relate as they usually only find out once they miss a period. 

How is everyone? Holding strong?

Yesterday I had a cramp like pain but not how I usually get my period pain - a constant feeling rather than the waves I usually get. Today I'm feeling really icky in the mouth! Can't quite describe it, I really hope these are good signs, yesterday I was convinced it was game over, but feeling a bit more hopeful today.
Still feels like an age until I test!!! 

xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

AF due today!!  
Im 8dp6dt and no spotting!!  
symptoms have vanished!!  
Trying to remain calm....doing a crappy job of that  
My OTD is Sunday but if no spotting should I test Friday.....but if AF doesnt come today would you test tomorrow

Hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Awaitingbabydunders - try to wait until OTD, I didn't and now feel a bit down about it all! You may well be pregnant but your HCG might not be high enough on a test just yet. Wishing you all the luck xxx  

I test on Saturday which is sooooo long away still, and not much to keep me distracted. Period due in the next 2 days I think. 

xxx


----------



## Awaiting Baby Dunders (Feb 18, 2014)

It is soooooo hard to wait isnt it!!...I am trying my hardest to hold out until Sunday...but just so tempting...Friday earliest but not before then

wishing you all the luck for saturday....my friend and myself bought adult colouring books to pass the time at home and gives brain something to concentrate on, really theraputic and passes the time 

xx


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Colouring books are a great idea for a distraction. I may do the same.

My test day is Tuesday 1st August and I'm not going to test early as I have before and it doesn't help the anxiety as if it's positive you worry it may be a chemical and if it's negative you wonder if it's too early. I'm in no rush to be miserable so may as well wait. Am sure I'll be climbing the walls soon!


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

I do have one of those colouring in books somewhere, however I also have a 4 year old who likes to demand that I colour in his drawings!! I really shouldn't whinge about anything to do with parenting, I do appreciate him and every night I just stare at him asleep and think he's the best thing I've ever done, and the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. He's also completely bonkers  

Do I tell my parents about this attempt even if I am due to test in a few days and its negative? I don't want to break their heart with a what could have been x


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Awaitingbabydunders -I would wait until OTD but also your period shouldn't come with the progesterone you're on? Mine didn't come early on BFN round, and obviously didn't on BFP. Wishing you lots of luck 

Peppy - I know what you mean I feel so grateful. I probably wouldn't tell your parents just yet - well you know them best. But I told my mum yesterday about my discharge and she looked upset

Xxx


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

My parents know we are waiting but we never tell anyone when test day is as it's too much pressure.

Without sounding gross, what happened with your discharge!?


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

My clinic told me I won't get a period until I stop taking the meds, it stops it all apparently!

I don't think I feel àny different than I've felt the whole cycle lol only difference is the achy/cramp in my hoo hoo, but that could be my period trying to come!!! Excuses either way lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Minichi (Jun 16, 2017)

Does any know if you get premenstrual symptoms during a medicated FET? I had no signs of anything until yesterday which was 4 dp6dt.  I started to get sore breasts and a bit of nausea (although the nausea would have been from being jet lagged and hungry at wrong times etc). This morning sore and large breasts continue.  I've had little twinges down there but nothing too outstanding.  If you still get your pre AF feelings then I would say that that's AP lol it is.  If you don't then I'm happy about my sore breasts for the first time in my life! 

Today is 5dp6dt...I'm waiting until test day which is 3rd of August.  It feels like forever away!!!

I'm excited to watch all of you test before me and hope for lots of BFP's!


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm due to test Friday but not sure I can hold out lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Minichi I'm a medicated FET too, I'm not sure about getting pmt on it but I guess the body is getting ready to either be pregnant or shed the lining that has been built up? I know what you mean though because it's not a natural cycle.

Most of what you're feeling would be progesterone I think? As at this stage pregnancy symptoms aren't likely. With my daughter I didn't get symptoms until 6 weeks or so. Our bodies are just reacting to all the medicines xxxxx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Uhhhhhhh OTD and it's confirmed what I already knew. 
I started bleeding heavily at 7dp5dt so I knew it was over. 

Good luck to everyone else about to test! Xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry Mrsbura, it must be so upsetting. Take some time and do something really nice for yourself. Hopefully it will happen for you soon xxx


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning ladies

OTD for me today (9dp5dt) and a BFP. Our first positive pregnancy ever and still hard to believe! 

For those of you testing in the next few days and stressing about symptoms, i wAs feeling poorly throughout the 2ww due to a really painful skin infection and strong antibiotics. No clear pregnancy symptoms that could be distinguished from the side effects of the cyclogest or the antibiotics! Stay strong and positive that it can happen for you!

Mrsbura - really sorry that it has not worked out for you this time! Take care of yourself and your partner and try to stay strong! Big hugs! Xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrs Buraba so sorry to hear your news, that's so unfair. Do they know why your period came early? Take some time out and do some nice things. 

Ellie84 - huge congrats, so happy for you. Look after yourself and enjoy today xxxxxx


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Aww Mrs bura sorry to hear your news xx don't get to disheartened, are you going to try again? Takes some time to yourself, at the end of the day you've gone through alot so you should still treat yourself x 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. 
We have 2 frosties ready to use so we will go for a FET next. Spoke to the clinic this morning who have booked us in for a follow up consultation on 8th August, then hopefully we will be able to have our treatment planning meeting soon after and be back on the bandwagon at the end of August!

In the mean time, I just dropped £300 in the All Saints sale (if I'm not pregnant, I'm not getting fatter and therefore can purchase clothes, right?) haha! 

Congrats Ellie! that's such excellent news. Fingers crossed everything remains healthy and uneventful.

Rachel - Not sure why period came early. I am going to ask the question in the follow up, maybe there is something they can do next time to stop this happening!


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrsbura, sounds like you've got a plan and FET is a lot more gentle on your body. For some people their bodies just prefer it. I would definitely ask about your progesterone during 2ww as that should keep off AF, and also do they do immunes testing? xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not sure whether they do immune testing, it's NHS so I am not sure whether that makes a difference. interesting  point though, I have a couple of Auto-immune diseases so I wonder whether that has an impact?
*frantically starts googling*


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? 
I'm 1dp5dt. OTD is 3rd Aug. I have had a medicated FET. Have a 1yr old from a fresh cycle. This is our 2nd FET as 1st was in March. 
I wasn't on a forum on March, but feel I might need some suppprt this time as it's our last attempt!
I always feel bloated and uncomfortable the day after transfer so I'm currently trying to take it easy  😃


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrs Bura i dont want to panic you, it could be a lot of rubbish but I've read a lot of women are helped by steroids and intralipid treatment! 

Patsy - welcome, you are similar to me on second FET. It's horrible isnt it, I was so bloated after transfer its the progesterone xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

hi ladies,
Ellie so so happy for you! Congrats! Fx for a smooth few weeks until your scan, this is definitely the hardest part by far, but we have each other! xx

Mrsbura gutted for you, glad you went shopping and that helped! Regarding the autoimmune, I have been tested, I bet your GP would do some testing to see if anything could be affecting your outcome, better to get tests done before your next cycle. My friend has immune issues and is on the full whack, intralipids, steroids etc and is having twins and failed cycles and 3 miscarriages so gives us all hope xx

Good luck patsy! Not long now! xx


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats Ellie84 - lovely news xxx

Welcome Patsy76 - it's really supportive on here and on the other threads too x

I think my period is on its way (which if it is means I'm going to get it despite being on crinone gel), have had a bit of a cry, now cracking on with house stuff before the big move over Thursday and Friday. 

Feeling a bit miffed with all the extra charges that the clinic like to put on you, like charging for a phone conversation with a consultant   Also they said they would do back to back cycles now they're not sure, which means we've got 3 vials of sperm left and not enough months to use them before the consent of the donor runs out in October. Just feeling all a bit meh about it and like I don't have many choices - feeling backed into a corner with the time line.
xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Ohhh this thread has moved fast. Just catching up. Sorry if I miss anyone....

A massive congrats to you *Ellie84* 

*Rachel1984* My clinic doesn't monitor progesterone during the 2WW.

6 weeks today *Teammonkey*  I'm very happy that this is all working out for you.

*AwaitingBabyDunders* - I thought about getting one of those adult colouring books. I haven't as yet though.

*peppy* What you're describing sounds really unfair. What's their reason for not being sure if they can do back to back cycles?

*DShaf84* I'm doing the same as you and holding out. So far so good!

*Kayza1984* Have you managed to hold out?

*Mrsbura* I just posted on the other thread but I really am so sorry to hear your news.  It must be some comfort knowing that you have frosties?

Hi *Patsy76.* Welcome!

AFM It's our OTD tomorrow so I'll be getting a blood test first thing in the morning, then have to wait for a coordinator to call with the results. I've managed to hold off from testing which I'm really glad about and have got my fiance to hide all pregnancy tests! I found some lurking at the bottom of a draw.

I decided to wait for the blood test as I don't think I could bear the hour drive there followed by a blood test then an hours drive back knowing it was all for nothing if I got a BFN. I'm also going to wait for them to ring me with the result rather than take a test while I'm waiting. So I think tomorrow is going to be a long day.

If anyone has any good ideas for distraction while I wait for the call please let me know!

On a side note: Would you take a test while you wait for the call? Could there be any benefits to doing this that I can't see?

xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Jess you're so strong! There's no way I could wait!! Yay you!! I think you know I would definitely test  but I'm a nutter who can't help but test early! Got everything crossed for you!! X

Peppy sounds unfair about the cycles! I would be asking for good cause? How soon would you want to cycle again? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't know how I've done it tbh!


----------



## peppy (Jun 7, 2011)

teammonkey - it would mean starting stims on 3rd day of period if it arrives soon. The reason I'm questioning it is there's no fertility issue as far as I'm aware just lack of sperm!! It hasn't ever been mentioned along the way and I've spoken to them so many times about 4 months and 4 vials to use. Hopefully it doesn't come to that.

Here's a weird symptom for you all - today I felt like I was having a milk let down - I had to go and check!! I wasn't but it felt like a build up of pressure all of a sudden. I breastfed my son for 3 years and I know if I squeeze I still get some but this feeling was like from newborn days - random!!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

So no month break peppy? I'm the same as you no issues just a lack of sperm!! It's frustrating isn't it? Big hugs xx

Jess &#129315;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've held out so far looseing the fight fast lol I'm having cramp all down my back and sides, feels like a build up of wind!! No preg tests in the house so can't even be tempted haha 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey!

*Jessica *- Well done for holding out - I still intend to. Not in a hurry for bad news!! I think you should do the blood test and then just wait. I can't see any point in POAS. Best of luck! We're rooting for you!

*Peppy* - hang on in there. The feeling of your period coming is so similar to the pregnancy feeling.

*Ellie* - Congrats! Wonderful news!

*Mrsbura* - I hope you are doing ok. We all feel your pain. It's such a cruel process. I had numerous fails and this time have had humera (didn't work), intralipids and steriods. Lets see if its helped!!

xxx


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Good Luck for tomorrow Jess! You've got some willpower not testing ... fingers crossed for you! Hope it's not too much of a long day for you. 

I'm now 9dp5dt - no symptoms really since ET. Has been a difficult time to stay positive when I don't feel any different at all! Google is the worst thing ever 😡 Hopefully testing Saturday.

Hope everyone's well. Sending lots of best wishes for everyone 

S x


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

How many rounds have you all had of IVF? Wondering how many most have before they get their bfp 😃 I'm losing hope


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm on 4 test tomorrow x 

Jess good luck for today, hope the best for you xxxxxxx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Good luck for all you testing xx


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chazza - welcome, is it your first round? We are on our 3rd, 1 successful, 1 failed FET. It is very much a numbers game, I dont think it can ever be 100%. good luck

Kayza - its our test day tomorrow. We've done well not to POAS.

SLB - i'm the same 9days, its been a rocky week. and very long. Plus I had the brown bleeding so have freaked out. Good luck

Jess - good luck today!!

Peppy - how are you getting on? Fingers crossed getting your period is just a symptom

Mrsbura - jealous of your shopping trip!!! Why not,!! xxxxx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Thank you! It's my first IVF after 2 failed IUIs. But tested today 9dp5dt and negative so feeling down! Trying to stay positive and hope my next round might be the one. It's definitely a rollercoaster of emotions isn't it ladies x


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you *DShaf84*  I'm not in any hurry for bad news either!

Thanks *SLB1984* I've spent far too much time on Google too!  It's common for pregnant people to get no symptoms at first so hold on to that thought.

We're on our first round *Chazza19.* We have no goes left on the NHS after this and no frosties so not sure what we'll do if it doesn't work. It sounds like you tested quite early so don't give up just yet. 

Good luck for tomorrow *Kayza1985 * and *Rachel1984*

AFM I had the blood test at 8.30 this morning and am now waiting for the call. This is so nerve wracking! I don't know how I've managed not to test! All I have to do is go to the shop and buy one and I'll know one way or the other I'm sure! My fiance has hidden all my tests so I have no hope of finding them.


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Chazza19b I didn't think you tested till day 10 so you might still be in? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chazza hope you're ok, its so disappointing seeing that. How many did you transfer? Did they do immune tests or anything?
Your time will come I 100% promise, it's a numbers game. Each IVF is max 50% chance so it can go either way. 

Jess it's a good sign you haven't heard they call all the negatives really early I think

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Quick question please! At 10-11dp5dt does is matter which urine I use to do a HPT? Thanks


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

*SLB1984* I'm not sure. There's been times where I've been 5 weeks pregnant and couldn't get a positive test any time of the day. It didn't show with me for ages.

Anyway guys, we just got our BFP!!! 

I'm in shock! I kinda want to go out and buy a clear blue now just so I can see it on the screen! Got our first scan in a few weeks! xx


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

YES JESS!!!! Huge congrats xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Congratulations Jessica. That's fantastic news! I am sooo happy for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

We didn't get any try's on the NHS as we have a child already 😩 They said to test Saturday but thought I'd try couple of days early. I'll retest Saturday but not looking good. 

They only let me transfer one as they said first time and I have a child but wish I'd gone for 2. Have 2 frozen so hoping I can have both them put in next time.

How long do they make you wait between cycles? 

I think morning urine normally better for testing 😃


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Jess YES!!!!!!! I had a good feeling this would work out for you!!! See you over on the next thread! 

Chazza we are in the same position regarding no financial support and having a child, expensive time! But FET is much cheaper! A lady on the ** support group I'm on got a bfn 11dp5dt and a strong bfp next morning so you just don't know! Fx for you! I think regarding when you could start again, each clinic has its own rules, but they usually like you to have 1 or 2 periods? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations Jess that's brilliant news xx

Rachel1984 what test did you buy or are you having bloods done? 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Amazing news Jess congratulations xxx


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats Jess, amazing news. You've had so many symptoms. Amazing news.

Kayza ours is a blood test so I haven't bought any.

xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone!

Yes *Rachel1984* I really do have a lot of symptoms! 

*Chazza19* I hope they let you have 2 put in next time. I always thought if you went private you could make the choice!

*Teammonkey* Is there a twins thread at all do you know? We get double whammy symptoms when there's two! I can't even tell you what happened to me last night but it wasn't good!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

The thread you've joined half of them are having twins! Do you think you might be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah I'm pretty sure. Had two transferred and have high levels of hcg. Although that doesn't necessarily mean they've both taken I know. What about you? Do you feel that both of yours have embedded? x


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations on the BFP Jess that's great to have a positive when I've recently joined the thread😃 Plus, well done on not testing early. I've always tested the day before!

Chazza, this is our 4th round.
1 fresh cycle which was cp
1 fresh cycle which is our little boy
1 frozen cycle BFN
We've had to fund them all so this is our last go.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Jess like you say hard to know! My initial scan of my ovaries showed what looked like 2 little dots so it's very possible! But so much can change in these early days! I'd be so happy with 1. 2 would be an added bonus! I find out on Thursday! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies please remember once you have your BFP to keep the pregnancy and scan chat for the baby dust threads.

X


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pretty sure I'm out ladies, did the test and not quite sure of result! Either the faintest line you can imagine or nothing!

Good luck today rachael1984

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

If there's a faint second line I think it's positive! Maybe try again tomorrow! 

Good luck to all you testing today x


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kayla, a line is a line no matter how feint! Test again tomorrow 🤞


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

It sure their was even a line there now! Think we might of imagined it after staring at it for to long!! Going to keep testing hopfully we weren't imagining it! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys it was a BFP - HCG 189.
Thanks for all your support xxxxxxxx


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeeeeyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Tinckler (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow fab news! Congratulations!! You felt more positive about this FET so your gut feeling was right!


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Amazing news congratulations xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you *Patsy76.* 

*Kayza1985* I'm with Patsy76 on this one. A line is a line! How exciting.

Congrats *Rachel1984!*

Who's next to test? Good luck everyone. xxx


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not due to test until Thursday but I'm desperate to! Have always waited until the day before so going to try and hold out again this time. Not sure because it's our last go that it seems harder.


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Tested again today defiantly no line this time! Bfn again then 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Kayza. Do you more attempts left?


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Patsy76 Yeah we have some frosties but no money to use them yet so we will see xx

Good luck to everyone else x 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Kayza. I'm sure I will be in the same boat in a few days. Feeling very negative today x


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

DShaf I'm feeling negative today too! I don't necessarily think that no symptoms is a bad thing but not feeling it today 😔


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm the same. My husband thinks it's just fear and trying to prepare myself for the worst but I can't seem to shake it off today. I just don't 'feel' pregnant but I know that's totally ridiculous as yesterday I had twinges and so felt positive. It's such a


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

I know it is!
This is definitely our last round so in a way I just want to know so that I can start planning for either 2 little ones or just our little man. Thursday just seems ages away! Trying to relax and do as little as possible but it's not easy with a 1 year old. The only time ours have taken I had the 2ww off work and literally did nothing! Can't help thinking hiding away for 2 weeks is the only way it would work but obviously that's not possible x


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm a sucker for punishment and will keep on going even though the process has really taken it's toll on me. I have a 2 and a half year old and also finding it hard with him. My husband was off work so has helped and he had a fee sleep overs at his grandparents so I have taken it pretty easy. But I think that's given me more time to focus on it/obsess! I just need time to pass already. I'm not testing early/at home. Not in a hurry for bad news!


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tested this morning and got a BFP! Can't believe it! Fingers crossed for everyone. Xxx


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Congrats! So many bfps! I hope it's a sign of more successes to come!


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Even though the tests still show nothing, someone just told me that I could test again in a week and some clinic say it could just take another few days but I think that's just wishful thinking surely? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

Kayza, how many days past are you? When is your OTD?


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Well OTD was yesterday but clinic said test again tomo or Monday but some other place said it could be up to a week out! I don't know what to think! Surely if it hasn't work already !

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi kayza how many days post transfer are you? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

teammonkey Transfer day was Monday 17th so 12dpt??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Was it a 5 day transfer? My otd was 13dp5dt and I was getting positives quite early BUT there's a lady on my ** page that got negatives until 13dp5dt so it can happen xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Negative for me too! Wishing you all lots of luck x


----------



## Kayza1985 (Feb 13, 2017)

Team Monkey That gives me a little hope but I don't think it's going to change but fingers crossed lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellie84 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi ladies

Sorry i have not posted for a few days. I was abroad with work. 

Congratulation to Rachel1984 and SLB1984. Great news! 

Kayza really sorry about your BFN. Big hugs! I have my fingers crossed that it will change for you.

Chazza big hugs to you too. Try to stay strong. If it makes sense for you to try again i really hope that it works next time! Xx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

TeamMonkey how early did you test?

Sorry to hear off the BFNs. Good luck for next time xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi patsy, tested 7dp5dt, then 10, and 12 & 13 xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

TeamMonkey my clinic says to test 9 days after 5 day transfer anyway! I've always tested at 8!


----------



## SLB1984 (Nov 16, 2016)

HCG tested today 14dp5dt - 590 and progesterone level 52 .... do these figures seem ok? 😕 Thanks


----------



## DShaf84 (Jul 11, 2017)

They sound brilliant!! Yey!


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear on the negatives, it's a hard hard thing to go through but as so many people say it's a numbers game.

Dshaf how are you feeling?

SLB that sounds great !!


----------

